# Mahou Sensei Negima - Part 1



## Tazmo (Dec 24, 2011)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 24, 2011)

First page


----------



## PPsycho (Dec 24, 2011)

How about another 10k posts?


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2011)

It'll take a really long time to get another 10k posts.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Dec 24, 2011)

Go ahead.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 24, 2011)

First page of the new thread.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 24, 2011)

Im on the first page bitches.
Transition arc starting to get boring, since it's going so long without a chapter.


----------



## vanhellsing (Dec 24, 2011)

this series needs more fate and rakan 
edit : lol first page


----------



## Ender (Dec 24, 2011)

that onion....the most deadly artifact...O_o.....


----------



## armorknight (Dec 24, 2011)

I wonder if we're looking at a timeskip coming up soon with Negi being immortal and the length of the Mars terraforming plan. The terraforming plan will probably be disrupted by the LifeMaker later on, but the LM has many years to make moves due to the timeframe of the terraforming.


----------



## Aku Shinigami (Dec 24, 2011)

OMG that new artifact was amazing


----------



## Dark Evangel (Dec 24, 2011)

First page


----------



## dream (Dec 24, 2011)

Is being on the first page that awesome?


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow..most of the girls had become so despicable in this arc. Thanks goodness that Yue and Nodoka come to sense and save Negi.

It seems the most terrifying one here is Chizuru.


----------



## Weather (Dec 24, 2011)

Chizuru is so damn scary, well she DID slap Herman as regular human so... 

Anyway first page also.


----------



## Ender (Dec 24, 2011)

chizu has the deadliest artifact O_o.....


----------



## Ender (Dec 24, 2011)

hehehe i have a 40 post per page setting, so im good for another 20


----------



## dream (Dec 25, 2011)

I wonder who the one that Negi likes the most is.


----------



## Gene (Dec 25, 2011)

lawl Chizuru's artifact

Also finally, Akira's pactio at last


----------



## Xelloss (Dec 25, 2011)

Chizuru you get the 3 place as for my "I like this character" on this manga, half your points to be a expy of Otohime.

And lol at Poyo sister... so she is strong enough for Negi to go R2.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 25, 2011)

Lol. He got owned there. Asuna Also showing Dominance, and was able to handle Them by herself. but Haruna was smart with the Psychological attack. xD

So Ako can either boost your stats, or confuse your sense of Direction. Not bad.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Dec 25, 2011)

Damn, Eva is loosing.

don't make me laugh


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 25, 2011)

Dark Evangel said:


> Damn, Eva is loosing.
> 
> Ch.123



I liked the second result


----------



## Dark Evangel (Dec 25, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> I liked the second result


It was Chisame who took Chacha out in the winner's bracket. You might as well vote for her master, Eva to avenge her. 

And Chisame's actions in the latest chapters has been pissing me off lately along with Misa and Yuuna.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 25, 2011)

Misa and Yuuna have always pissed me off. Even though she has those cool guns now... Mana's a better gunslinger anyway


----------



## dream (Dec 25, 2011)

Dark Evangel said:


> Damn, Eva is loosing.
> 
> Yes he has



This is horrendous.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 25, 2011)

Keep in mind that mangafox was the forum where people said Naruto could beat the Living Tribunal, though


----------



## vampiredude (Dec 25, 2011)

Zazie holy shit, she actually forced him to go R2. Also it seems like she has started talking regulary now. I wonder if we ever get an explanation to this sudden change of habit?


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 25, 2011)

Due to the situations that occurred, and her sister appearing she showed started talking normally.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 26, 2011)

Rokudaime said:


> Wow..most of the girls had become so despicable in this arc. Thanks goodness that Yue and Nodoka come to sense and save Negi.
> 
> It seems the most terrifying one here is Chizuru.


Lawl Chizuru. 

Yue and Nodoka have always been my favorites of Negi's class. Part of the reason is shown in the recent chapter; they tend to have more character and sincerity to them than some of the other girls. I'm glad they had the sense to stop the bullshit that was going on.



Endless Mike said:


> Keep in mind that mangafox was the forum where people said Naruto could beat the Living Tribunal, though


Either they're trolling or they don't have the faintest clue what the LT is capable of.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 26, 2011)

"A mental attack is the best way to go with a meathead!"

Oh Paru how I missed you.

"You can't do these things to a girl!"

At least it's not the OBD missus.


----------



## pikachuwei (Dec 26, 2011)

whoah Asuna's magic null field


----------



## Markness (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice innovation that she can use it offensively. She nullifying Paru's golem by just raising her hand with it was pretty mindblowing. It also blocked out Nodoka's diary.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 27, 2011)

Asuna is quite hax in Negimaverse.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 27, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Asuna is quite hax in Negimaverse.



Someone on another forum once suggested she could take Dr. Strange.

Unfortunately the Galactic Ryoma had yet to be created at that point, so I resorted to the Futurama "laugh harder" video clip.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 27, 2011)

You can't blame them; a lot of Strange's higher showings tend to be in comics people haven't read.


----------



## ForTheFun (Jan 7, 2012)

Spoiler pic:

*Spoiler*: __ 




I have to say I like the design.


----------



## dream (Jan 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, I certainly didn't expect that.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mermaid? REALLY?!


----------



## Xelloss (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't see the point of that pactio.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Akira is a swimmer, so she got a swimming pactio.   Apparently this one's power is going to be high speed underwater.


----------



## ForTheFun (Jan 7, 2012)

Some text spoilers:

*Spoiler*: __ 





> after Akira pactio and high speed transports Negi to a water area, she meets the worst possible match she could get from 3A, the ice elemental of Eva, only Yotsuba saves the day,
> 
> Hakase confirms to 3A that Chao's family tree book now are just BLANK PAGES! implications are...


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 7, 2012)

ForTheFun said:


> Some text spoilers:


Woah, woah...

*Spoiler*: __ 



That points at the possibility that there will be indeed no happy ending for Negi or any possible pairings.


----------



## Xelloss (Jan 7, 2012)

Genetical manipulation is a option, also there could be a happy ending but probably Chao messing with the time line means she won't be born.

Or another Chao troll them


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 7, 2012)

That spoiler pic makes me lul.

That family tree book was super effective the last time, too bad it's going the way of Marty McFly when his dad almost walked away.

Now it's time for Mana's hypervelocity railgun.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 7, 2012)

Of course this brings up the natural issue that if Chao was never born, she would never have gone back into the past and gave them the book in the first place, yet it still exists, meaning she was born, therefore there is no reason for the book to be blank. [/wibblywobblytimeywimey]


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 7, 2012)

PPsycho said:


> Woah, woah...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



NegixFate.


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 7, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> NegixFate.



*Spoiler*: __ 



    .


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 7, 2012)

Charcan said:


> That family tree book was super effective the last time, too bad it's going the way of Marty McFly when his dad almost walked away.



Yeah, had the same thought of Back to the Future when the spoiler mentioned the fading.   And wouldn't be surprised if Ken took that idea from the movie.

So there is a couple of possibilities I could figure out:

1)   Chao was Negi x Asuna's granddaughter  (since she sacrified herself to save the magic world, the future would've been a brighter place, but Chao wouldn't be born).

2)   Whoever Chao's grandmother is, Negi's fallen for another person and eventually would return to that person and fulfilling fate.

3)   The future has changed where Chaos never needed to go back in time.    But do to time travel goofiness, the person is remembered.   (Think Suzuha from Stein's Gate).


Also, can't help but to think someone knows who was listed before it faded.   And I seem to remember Chisame taking a quick peek before having her eyes gouged out.


----------



## Markness (Jan 8, 2012)

ForTheFun said:


> Spoiler pic:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Mermaids seem to be showing up a lot in manga. Not that I'm complaining, just saying. It's also fitting with the fantasy elements and all. 

I get the feeling we haven't seen the last of Chao.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow...just wow so Eva joined those fools? Way to loose my respect to my favorite character. At least Nodoka and Chachamaru didn't...


----------



## narutoalpar (Jan 9, 2012)

Chapter 349 is out guys 


*Spoiler*: __ 



disappeared from his sight


----------



## stream (Jan 10, 2012)

The book thing is fishy (sorry Akira). How would they know the future _changed_ unless they had a look into the book before? And you want to tell me they had a look, and managed to keep it a secret?
I say, the book was always blank. It was a bluff from Chao, or this is just a fake.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 10, 2012)

They could have just gotten enough of a glimpse to see that there were words written in it, but not enough to actually read what they said


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 10, 2012)

Yotsuba, the Kaola bear. Everytime she pops up she's got that koala bear picture!  she's epic in her own way. Also, yue now has massively hypersonic reactions?  impressive.


----------



## G-Man (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice to see Akira's Pactio wasn't some lame Aquaman-type BS but something legitimately useful even when she's on land (though, funny enough given the Aquaman comparison, it also seems to have given her a strength boost seeing how she busted out of Eva's ice).  High-speed teleporting through bodies of water is pretty cool and minor super-strength on top of that is just sweeter still.  But damn, Kaede can track people teleporting 300 meters away from herself!?

Nice to see Eva actually had a legitimate (for her anyway) reason for helping the girls (she just wanted to mess with Negi and since she honestly she didn't consider herself a possibility she didn't expect to get embarrassed).  Yotsuba laying dow the law was just icing on the cake!

But why the hell is Hakase not freaking out over the fact that Chao has been erased from existence?  She, of all of the people there, should understand the implications of the book going blank.  That's why I agree with some of the other posters that something is suspicious about that book.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 10, 2012)

Esomark said:


> Mermaids seem to be showing up a lot in manga. Not that I'm complaining, just saying. It's also fitting with the fantasy elements and all.



Yeah what's with all these mermaids.

[YOUTUBE]kaZgoVPj7ZA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ender (Jan 10, 2012)

Chao isn't erased from existence XD the current timeline has just diverted from her own. she's still alive and well in her own timeline  and can prolly pop back to see how things r


----------



## pikachuwei (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol@Eva's reaction

Considering Negi has stated he "likes" her more than he's said to anyone else in the manga... though I guess at least one of them was to the dummy body.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 11, 2012)

Chao is dead.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 12, 2012)

Chao became the Shrike.


----------



## Ender (Jan 12, 2012)

how is she dead? .__. she's not .___.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 12, 2012)

Or possibly she does exist in an alternate timeline, but will eventually exist in this timeline too. 


Then we would have more than one Chao, also known as Chaos (sorry, couldn't resist the terrible pun)


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 17, 2012)

any spoilers lately?


----------



## Xelloss (Jan 17, 2012)

Mike we know u want a loli robot angel but keep her off negima.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 18, 2012)

Not that Chaos


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 18, 2012)

The next major arc should be instigated by the reappearance of an old face.

Namely Herrmann or Chao.


----------



## ForTheFun (Jan 22, 2012)

Online version
Chapter 350 raw


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 22, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> how is she dead? .__. she's not .___.



The time she was in no longer exists, she dead.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 22, 2012)

When will RHS have the latest chapters up?


----------



## Xelloss (Jan 22, 2012)

Points to Incho for that.


----------



## Ender (Jan 22, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> The time she was in no longer exists, she dead.



that's not how alternate timelines/universes work


----------



## Cromer (Jan 23, 2012)

Different timeline is so DragonBall Z...


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 23, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> that's not how alternate timelines/universes work



that's how rewritten timelines work


----------



## Random Member (Jan 23, 2012)

Redhawk's release for 349 if anyone else wants it: 349


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 23, 2012)

Dat Yotsuba 

Ch.118


----------



## Markness (Jan 23, 2012)

Charcan said:


> The next major arc should be instigated by the reappearance of an old face.
> 
> Namely Herrmann or Chao.



Yeah, he shouldn't just be thrown away, especially since his actions united Kota and Negi and also his part in Negi's past.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 24, 2012)

Satsuki's timely appearance did feel kind of random. At least I didn't see that coming. And thus, the ultimate gray ending continues...


----------



## G-Man (Jan 24, 2012)

350 is out; though its poor quality scans, the dialogue shouldn't be affected any:

Looks like the family tree was indeed a fake.  Though Akamatsu having Hakase reveal such an important plot point so offhandedly in that one little speech bubble was kind of stupid.

I am really hoping Akamatsu doesn't cop out on the ending here by leaving Negi's choice all ambiguous.

As for the matter of Chao.  If Negi doesnt choose her ancestor she should be gone.  She wanted to change the past so as to erase her future.  Erase it and replace it with something better.  Not save some alternate timeline from suffering the same fate as her own, but to actually rewrite her future.  Nothing she said indicated any sort of "Future Trunks" scenario (where he outright admitted that changing the past wouldn't save his future but he wanted to spare some alternate universe version of DBZ Earth the same suffering his went through).

So, she should either be gone or Negi is going to end up choosing her ancestor anyway.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 24, 2012)

Yue needs a new armor suit.


----------



## Xelloss (Jan 24, 2012)

They state the family album was false on this chapter.

Also <3 Yue, Incho you got many points there... but why do I think we are up to a time skip.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 24, 2012)

A time skip at this point, would be good and or bad, depending how he does it and what is to come. 


Wait...Why is Negi the acting Principal in this Chapter? Also, one hundred years..? It looks like were gonna see the girls graduate without Asuna. Wonder how there gonna take it?


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 24, 2012)

LOL the things middle school girls worry themselves over.


----------



## Motor Bug2005 (Jan 28, 2012)

A spoiler image of Chapter 351 has been posted:

Chapter 18


*Spoiler*: __ 



If this is what I think it is, this pretty much confirms the Negi/Asuna ending. This is gonna be Love Hina all over again IMO.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 28, 2012)

So she kisses him. This somehow proves they're going to end up together? How many girls has he kissed now?


----------



## Motor Bug2005 (Jan 28, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> So she kisses him. This somehow proves they're going to end up together? How many girls has he kissed now?



Like I said on other forums I really hope I'm jumping the gun here as I'm not really fond of the Negi/Asuna pairing (Negi/Nodoka is my OTP).


----------



## Ender (Jan 28, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> So she kisses him. This somehow proves they're going to end up together? How many girls has he kissed now?



hes not kissing her. shes kissing him. there's a difference between the two


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 28, 2012)

I've always liked Negi Asuna  the vague familial relations make it hotter 

She was the first he was kissed by if i recall, and there have been pretty blatant hints in that direction, too bad she was written out of the story 

Also

The way i see it...there are so many girls in this series after Negi that it really makes no sense to put him with one random one out of every single one of them.

The most logical solution would essentially be  anyway.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 28, 2012)

No thanks.
where's that childhood friend of his.


----------



## Griever (Jan 28, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I've always liked Negi Asuna  the vague familial relations make it hotter
> 
> She was the first he was kissed by if i recall, and there have been pretty blatant hints in that direction, too bad she was written out of the story
> 
> ...



What's wrong with NegixHarem it could happen Inu, after all being a king in a magical country is his birth right, and what's a king without his harem?, nothing that's what 

seriously though, Negi and Setsuna for me, though that one is pretty low on the list of possibilities, what can i say?.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 28, 2012)

Doesn't she like already have a girl


----------



## Griever (Jan 28, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Doesn't she like already have a girl



Yeah, that's why it's low on the list  

it's something that carried over from Love Hina for me.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 28, 2012)

WELL YANNO WHAT, I CAN'T BLAME YA


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 28, 2012)

Predictable development is predictable. Honestly speaking this was like 300 chapters due already.  Really Akamatsu was _not_ fooling anybody.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 28, 2012)

I'd have to agree, it was pretty obvious, atleast for me


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 28, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I've always liked Negi Asuna  *the vague familial relations make it hotter*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 28, 2012)

More like Wincest i'd say.

Its not like they're brother and sister or anything, some second cousin twice removed bullshizz is no problem


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 28, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> The most logical solution would essentially be  anyway.



Yep, thats typically how it goes.   The first girl the male lead encounters or has feelings for, typically ends up with her.   And we knew this was the likely outcome ages ago, just Ken teasing us with so many possibilities.


But unless something changes, where Asuna doesn't need to take the 100 year slumber, Negi still has a chance to end up with one of the girls and becoming Chao's grandmother.   Then Asuna wakes up and he hooks up with her for the rest of her lifespan.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 28, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> More like Wincest i'd say.
> 
> Its not like they're brother and sister or anything, some second cousin twice removed bullshizz is no problem


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 28, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> No thanks.
> where's that childhood friend of his.



Anya? She's unlikeable as hell and developed as much.



Inuhanyou said:


> More like Wincest i'd say.
> 
> Its not like they're brother and sister or anything, some second cousin twice removed bullshizz is no problem





Magicked immortal distant relative royalty wedding from another world, straight ripped from the headlines you immoral monster.


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 28, 2012)

Charcan said:


> Anya? She's unlikeable as hell and developed as much.



Anya? was there a character like that in this manga? Did she done something noteworthy?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 28, 2012)

i aim ter please 

I got into the original anime first years ago, so i naturally tend to gravitate toward Negi/Asuna  and Negi/Yue  all this newfangled manga shizz is only icing on the cake.

Speaking of the anime...it would be funny if they called back to the ending of the anime and Negi somehow resolved to save her from being sealed.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 28, 2012)

The_Evil said:


> Anya? was there a character like that in this manga? Did she done something noteworthy?



Things I remember about her:

1) Being boring in Negi's flashbacks. Negi's cousin at least indirectly impressed Nagi through Negi wanting to protect her.

2) Being jealous of anyone with breasts.

3) Being terrorized by Eva when she returned.

4) Being a tsundere. But:

*Emily Sevensheep: Me boss you not.*

As far as secondary tsunderes go here.



Inuhanyou said:


> i aim ter please
> 
> I got into the original anime first years ago, so i naturally tend to gravitate toward Negi/Asuna  and Negi/Yue  all this newfangled manga shizz is only icing on the cake.
> 
> Speaking of the anime...it would be funny if they called back to the ending of the anime and Negi somehow resolved to save her from being sealed.



I never watched the anime, but Negi/Yue has a certain ring to it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 28, 2012)

The anime really played up Asuna and Yue 

Especially the Yue/Nodoka power struggle where Nodoka liked Negi and Yue was uninterested but she slowly got interested and Nodoka broke off their friendship like a bitch


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 28, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> The anime really played up Asuna and Yue
> 
> Especially the Yue/Nodoka power struggle where Nodoka liked Negi and Yue was uninterested but she slowly got interested and Nodoka broke off their friendship like a bitch



Who doesn't love a cheesy soap opera like that.

But I'm bracing for the Yue route to go like Seras the Ariadne Magical Knight School headmistress who had a crush on Nagi who ended up romancing Arika. Replace Nagi with Negi, Arika with Asuna and the headmistress with Yue (since Yue rose in Knight ranks just like young Seras did).

Yue the spinster of steel.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 28, 2012)

Makes sense to me


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 28, 2012)

Someone should make a  comic starring Yue as the dad, Nodoka as the kid and Negi as the wasps. Soap opera tweak the scene as needed.


----------



## Random Member (Jan 28, 2012)

RHS' Chapter 350  if anyone wants it.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 28, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> More like Wincest i'd say.
> 
> Its not like they're brother and sister or anything, some second cousin twice removed bullshizz is no problem



It's people like you who give Negima fans, and by association, the manga itself, a bad reputation 



Charcan said:


> Anya? She's unlikeable as hell and developed as much.



Now Charcan here is good people.

Anyway I don't really care who Negi ends up with. As long as Cha-chan gets a happy ending


----------



## Ender (Jan 28, 2012)

if not negi/asuna, i only approve negi/nodoka


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 28, 2012)

It was nice scene with the Class Rep giving her final goodbye to Asuna seeing how close they were in spite of the constant bickering with one another.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 29, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> It's people like you who give Negima fans, and by association, the manga itself, a bad reputation





Whyzzat, cause i like a pairing? Crymore sir.

FYI, Ken already put them together at the end of "Negima!? Neo" as a permanent pairing, so really, the one your trying to attack should not be me, but the author himself


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 29, 2012)

It's not the pairing, it's the reason you like it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 29, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> It's not the pairing, it's the reason you like it.



 do you even know the reason i like it? 

What i said about familial relations, i said in jest, so i'll forgive you if you can't tell through the internet. 

To be clear though, i don't really care that they are distantly related. It makes no difference to my support of the pairing.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 29, 2012)

Even saying that as a joke paints you in a negative light and gives more ammo for various people.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 29, 2012)

i think someone is too self conscious about what other people think


----------



## Motor Bug2005 (Jan 29, 2012)

RAW of Chapter 351 has been posted:

Chapter 351 RAW


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 29, 2012)

How exactly do you download this thing :S


----------



## Ender (Jan 29, 2012)

fucken tear-jerking chapter.........


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> i think someone is too self conscious about what other people think


More like we don't want to experience a vicious Raigen Effect. Not to mention the desire to avoid misinforming those who don't know better as what the series is actually about.


----------



## Sayaka Knight (Jan 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> How exactly do you download this thing :S



You type in the code, press enter, and click on the gray download button.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 29, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> More like we don't want to experience a vicious Raigen Effect.



Kira Yamato is in this thread - too late for that.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 29, 2012)

Is MSN ending? Or will we see a 1000 years later arc?


----------



## stream (Jan 29, 2012)

I think we can prepare ourselves for the end. Like, next chapter will probably be the last...


----------



## Koori (Jan 29, 2012)

stream said:


> I think we can prepare ourselves for the end. Like, next chapter will probably be the last...



Allow me to laugh at this statement.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 29, 2012)

Dammit, why couldn't it be Akamatsu instead of Kubo who announced he'd be continuing his manga for 10 more years?


----------



## bludvein (Jan 29, 2012)

It has the feel of an end to the major arc, but where are you getting the end of the story from? The end goal hasn't even been met yet, much less a conclusion to all the sub-plots. Negi still needs to find Nagi/The Lifemaker and defeat him.


----------



## TigerTwista (Jan 29, 2012)

Well I can honestly see where some folks would think this would be the end of the manga b/c it does kind of have that feel to it too.  Main character (at least one of them) about to be sealed away for 100 years in a sleep?  yea.....thats just one of those things lol.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 29, 2012)

I see Negima running for another year and a half at most TBH.


----------



## stream (Jan 30, 2012)

Well, what would happen now? School is over. I don't think we are going to see Negi defeating his father. We certainly are not going to hear much more about who Negi likes, now that the main contender has left the building.

...We still don't know WTF happened to Arika, but Negi does not think a lot about her, apparently. I don't remember him ever wondering what happened to her.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 30, 2012)

stream said:


> I think we can prepare ourselves for the end. Like, next chapter will probably be the last...



That sounds like the biggest manga rush job I've ever heard of so I don't remotely take it seriously either.

What I wonder is if Akamatsu will eventually start another manga series in the same setting. Kind of like what Clamp started to do.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 30, 2012)

Chachamaru spinoff


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 30, 2012)

Demon World spinoff.

If it's even 1/4 as funny as Sinfest I'd buy it.


----------



## Motor Bug2005 (Jan 30, 2012)

Now that I've read two translations of 351 done by two devoted translators (Red Savant and Dowolf) I have thought of another set of scenarios that could happen in regards to Negi's love life:

1) Negi realises he's in love with Asuna and decides to wait the 100 years until she's unsealed before confessing to her,

2) Negi realises he's in love with Asuna and decides to rush to the MM to confess to her before she's sealed (if she hasn't already been sealed),

or

3) Negi takes Asuna's words to heart and decides to confess his love to another girl (Nodoka hopefully) after his students graduate and then hooks up with Asuna after her sealing period ends.

Personally I would like Scenario 3 to occur simply because it gives both Asuna and another girl a chance to be with Negi and as a result appeases their respective fanbases.

Also, if Asuna is Negi's "Beloved" i'm surprised he didn't confess before she went to the MM to be sealed. Unless he's saving it for when she comes out.


----------



## Ender (Jan 30, 2012)

where's the second translation?  i couldn't find savant's


----------



## Motor Bug2005 (Jan 30, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> where's the second translation?  i couldn't find savant's



Here it is:


----------



## Markness (Jan 30, 2012)

Charcan said:


> That sounds like the biggest manga rush job I've ever heard of so I don't remotely take it seriously either.
> 
> What I wonder is if Akamatsu will eventually start another manga series in the same setting. Kind of like what Clamp started to do.



Well, there's hints Negima and Love Hina are in the same universe. Anything's possible. I do hope the end isn't around the corner, though.
This is practically the only shounen series I've been following as of late. 

The last chapter really tugs on your heart strings, especially seeing how Asuna and Ayaka really were close friends. If you can't feel the emotion in this chapter, you are probably a sociopath.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 30, 2012)

It may just be me but going from the translations, i've got a somewhat sinking feeling that one possible scenario is Asuna simply being written out of the story while it continues on.

Now that, would be, ass


----------



## Ender (Jan 30, 2012)

i want some mini arc or 2 after asuna's gone then time skips


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 30, 2012)

What possible mini arc could there be, and how long could the timeskip be


----------



## Motor Bug2005 (Jan 30, 2012)

There could be flashback chapters showing the incidents noted in Negi's roster book or there could be a Demon World arc. I guess we won't know until the next chapter.


----------



## Ender (Jan 30, 2012)

well the next few chaps might just be fillers, of the students and their lives after graduation and them dealing with asuna's absence. prolly trying to cheer negi up as well


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 30, 2012)

I must say, the most recent chapter was touching.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 30, 2012)

Well in the end, what's going to happen to Asuna really makes everything else kind of pointless as she'll still be around after everyone else(sides the immortals of course) are dead.

Its pretty sad considering she would not even exist as she does now, so really, its technically a tragedy that she's being put into this position having her personality and everything deleted


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 30, 2012)

Esomark said:


> Well, there's hints Negima and Love Hina are in the same universe. Anything's possible. I do hope the end isn't around the corner, though.
> This is practically the only shounen series I've been following as of late.



Love Hina characters appear in Negima, I was thinking moving forward.



> The last chapter really tugs on your heart strings, especially seeing how Asuna and Arika really were close friends.



You mean Ayaka?

She's often played for laughs and derision but anyone who didn't think her first childhood flashback was touching is confirmed for no soul.


----------



## Random Member (Jan 30, 2012)

RHS' Chapter 351


----------



## Weather (Jan 30, 2012)

I cried, really.

Damn Akamatsu this chapter touched my heart.

And also....

RHS' Chapter 351

Ayaka in Negi's pants and Negi reaching for Setsuna lol.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2012)

A very tearful farewell, but Asuna seems to have quite a bit of confidence that they'll meet again even though she's supposed to be asleep for a hundred years.

Let's see how that works out.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh man, take a good look at those new notes.  


Zazie has "Venus the Demon Realm?".  :ho

Natsumi's note commenting that she is Koutarou's girlfriend.  

And Yuuna's note having Negi avoid her magic bullets.  


But if there was hints as to whom Negi likes, to me these are the possibilities:


Nodoka - commented on looks
Akira - commented on her kindness and strength
Setsuna - only one noted to be "his" partner.

Then there is that Valentine's note.   (Hints?)


Chisame
Nodoka
Akira
Makie


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 30, 2012)

That was by far, one of the best chapters in the entire manga. No question


----------



## Ender (Jan 30, 2012)

need next chap


----------



## Koori (Jan 30, 2012)

That class roster is filled with interesting hints :33


----------



## ForTheFun (Jan 30, 2012)

I really got to handed to Ken, after that awful mini arc we just had I was starting to lose faith but the last two chapter were really good and touching. I especially like the atmosphere on pages 8-11.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 30, 2012)

Man, this was heartbreaking.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 30, 2012)

for asuna, the main heroine, leaving for what is possibly the rest of the manga, and essentially being erased from reality altogether, this was an anticlimactic chapter, and i am pissed


----------



## Xelloss (Jan 30, 2012)

Really good, I have see more heartbreaking, but with the different that was the end for those.

Now... no note for Yue.... you deserve to die Negi.


----------



## Koori (Jan 30, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> for asuna, the main heroine, leaving for what is possibly the rest of the manga, and essentially being erased from reality altogether, this was an anticlimactic chapter, and i am pissed





The chapter was excellent.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 30, 2012)

I have to say, Negima has been a little different from Akamatsu's other works, which tended to be fairly by the book; first with Negi going dark side, the immortality deal, now asuna "leaving" ; he almost gives me hope a semi harem ending is possible


----------



## raphxenon (Jan 30, 2012)

Chizuru  Naba - Manipulative Type, do not anger


----------



## Markness (Jan 30, 2012)

Charcan said:


> You mean Ayaka?
> 
> She's often played for laughs and derision but anyone who didn't think her first childhood flashback was touching is confirmed for no soul.



Yeah, names failed me at the moment. And yeah, it was hard not to feel gripped emotionally at that point. Probably the most emotionally powerful moment in the manga. 

Heh, Asuna woke up to a different face (Setsuna) rather than Negi's in the latest chapter! Lightens the impact before her send off somewhat.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 30, 2012)

Koori said:


> The chapter was excellent.



Well yeah i would be if my favorite character's personality will be completely erased after not being shown for the rest of the series 

I've never been taken with the harem aspect of the series, although i could appreciate the characters, i've always used Asuna as my reason to keep reading.

I'll see how it goes


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 30, 2012)

Charcan said:


> She's often played for laughs and derision but anyone who didn't think her first childhood flashback was touching is confirmed for no soul.



Half of the OBD regs confirmed for no soul


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 30, 2012)

Would that make them immune to soulfuck attacks then?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 30, 2012)

Of course. Unless it's Adam Warlock...


----------



## Xelloss (Jan 30, 2012)

If chaca has a soul they must have 1, probably buried somewhere deep on their egos.


----------



## mailer-daemon (Jan 31, 2012)

So...anyone knows what happens now?

Is there gonna be a 100 year time skip or will the story continue forward in the present timeline?


----------



## pikachuwei (Jan 31, 2012)

I almost cried reading this chapter

Farewell Asuna (for now... hopefully)


----------



## Hiruma (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm sure Asuna will be back, it's just a matter of how long it takes.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh yeah guys she's like totally gone forever and stuff, no way that they maybe find a way to get her out early no sir.

Come on people if you can't see this coming from miles away then I don't really know what to say.



Endless Mike said:


> Half of the OBD regs confirmed for no soul



Same as Chachamaru .


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 31, 2012)

I dont know  as much as i'd like it to be the case, all of this wangsting amongst the group has a kind of finality to it  even though at the same time it seems very anticlimactic for the main female character being written out of the story in such a manner


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 31, 2012)

It's sad when a fictional character has more of a soul than you do


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 31, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Oh yeah guys she's like totally gone forever and stuff, no way that they maybe find a way to get her out early no sir.
> 
> Come on people if you can't see this coming from miles away then I don't really know what to say.



Seriously Akamatsu couldn't even bring himself to actually kill the people from Negi's hometown. He isn't much for tragedy.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 31, 2012)

Longest Asuna would be gone is 1 full arc, if that.
Expect
A) Everyones struggling with a foe and then Asuna appears for an assist.
B) Sealing Asuna is a trap, so they go to save her.
C) They find an alternative so they release her
D) MotB releases her.
E) Everyone get's frozen in time, and unfreezes when Asuna awakens.
F) Some fast-forward crap or "time flows differently here" crap, 100 years passes.
G) Something is breaking Asuna's seal, and ends up doing so.
H) Zombie Chao (dead bitch) does some time hax.
I) CLONES MUTHA FUCKA, CLONES!!!

Now can we get back to Kotaro, fate and Negi, with maybe a little less Negi since he went H.A.M last arc?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 31, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Oh yeah guys she's like totally gone forever and stuff, no way that they maybe find a way to get her out early no sir.
> 
> Come on people if you can't see this coming from miles away then I don't really know what to say.



I think the same. Then everybody can yay.



The_Evil said:


> Seriously Akamatsu couldn't even bring himself to actually kill the people from Negi's hometown. He isn't much for tragedy.



Instead he broke Negi's cousin's legs even if turned into stone.

Besides Gateau and Asuna's past, Fate's girl scouts and Eva would tell you they know about tragedy but they aren't close enough to the main cast or not close enough to right now.


----------



## Calgar (Jan 31, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Longest Asuna would be gone is 1 full arc, if that.
> Expect
> A) Everyones struggling with a foe and then Asuna appears for an assist.
> B) Sealing Asuna is a trap, so they go to save her.
> ...



I'll throw in that the whole "I'm going away for 100 years" process divides the Asuna personality from the Twilight Princess, and both exist as separate people (with the princess being frozen for 100 years, and Asuna not). This would open it up for Asuna to develop new powers and whatnot.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 31, 2012)

well whatever happens, she better not be gone for good like chao or im kicking ken's arse


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 31, 2012)

Calgar said:


> I'll throw in that the whole "I'm going away for 100 years" process divides the Asuna personality from the Twilight Princess, and both exist as separate people (with the princess being frozen for 100 years, and Asuna not). This would open it up for Asuna to develop new powers and whatnot.



Ugh how did I forget about this one, shame on me.
Tos2 did it...


----------



## ForTheFun (Jan 31, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Oh yeah guys she's like totally gone forever and stuff, no way that they maybe find a way to get her out early no sir.
> 
> Come on people if you can't see this coming from miles away then I don't really know what to say.



I wasn't even expecting him to go through  with it in the first place, so i'm a little torn in the matter. In one hand I agree with you that there is a good chance that they will wake her up early, and in the other I would like for Ken to not half-ass it and really have her sleep for the 100 years.

Either way i'm 100% positive the whole loss of the "Asuna Kagurazaka" personality is not going to happen though. Also I thought you didn't read Negima anymore.



The_Evil said:


> Seriously Akamatsu couldn't even bring himself to actually kill the people from Negi's hometown. He isn't much for tragedy.



For most of the main cast anyway.



Charcan said:


> I think the same. Then everybody can yay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which were fix, though I agree with everything else. Most of the pasts of Fate's girls make Negi's look nice in comparison. Homura loss her hometown and her left eye because of the war, Shirabe whole clan was hunted had their horns cut off and then sold into slavery, Luna's were use by the humans because of their mind reading abilities and then got disposs of went they weren't needed anymore, her sister was also possible rape, etc..


----------



## Platinum (Feb 1, 2012)

I never said I don't read it anymore.

I just usually read it in bunches now because a lot of the students annoy me so I like to burn through them quick.

I very rarely if ever drop something once I get past a certain point in reading. KHR and Gantz are the exceptions.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 1, 2012)

I read everything in bunches. I find it makes for an easier and more entertaining manga experience overall.


----------



## ForTheFun (Feb 1, 2012)

Platinum said:


> I never said I don't read it anymore.
> 
> I just usually read it in bunches now because a lot of the students annoy me so I like to burn through them quick.
> 
> I very rarely if ever drop something once I get past a certain point in reading. KHR and Gantz are the exceptions.



My mistake, I simple thought that was the case from the comment you made in the convo about the last mini arc calling it complete garbage and such, which is actually something a lot of fans even those who like harem comedy though as well. Me personally i'm just glad that mini arc ended, and the last two chapters seem to have gotten the series back on track for now.

Speaking of chapter 350 & 351, what was your opinion of then?

EDIT: Actually I may be thinking of neodragzero, can't remember who made the comment. My memory sucks !


----------



## Platinum (Feb 2, 2012)

Uh yeah that wasn't me .

I just read like the last 5 chapters at once. 

As for the last two chapters they were okay I guess? Didn't really feel that much of an emotional connection to them like some of you apparently did cause I really don't believe for a second she's gone for a 100 years.


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 2, 2012)

^What if it turns out that she really is gone for 100 years?


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 2, 2012)

what if? Who cares? It's Asuna if she's gone for 100 years, that's nothing from our perspective because then we're getting a time-skip.

Hell Asuna went to sleep LAST ARC, and woke up. If she actually disappears for 70 chapters I'll be pleasantly surprised.

Now if this was Kotarou who went to sleep, I could see people tripping because Ken is shitting on Kota right now, and he could seriously let this dude sleep for 100 years, no time-skip and not give a shit at this point.


What we need to be talking about is not Asuna, it's Ken shitting on the boss characters.
We should be getting more Kota, more Jack, more Al, more Eva, etc. I've been seeing Asuna from day 1, I hope Ken truly gives us a break from her. Hell im probably the minority, but I wouldn't mind a break from Negi too. Ken kept telling us of all this magic that was dangerous for Negi and then he recovers in 4 chapters or so. I don't mind all-girl chapters, if those chapters are the girls actally doing something and not just Negi-wanking.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 2, 2012)

Asuna's my favorite character so i'd obviously disagree with you when i say that i'd like to see more of Asuna instead of her being taken out every arc 

The rest of the girls are usually only around for ship teasing purposes anyway


----------



## Platinum (Feb 2, 2012)

I agree with that sentiment. Give me a chapter with Jack or Kotaru any day over tired all girl fanservice chapter.


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 2, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> The rest of the girls are usually only around for ship teasing purposes anyway


Um, no. Did you already forget all of her classmates who pulled their weight, under went character growth/maturation, helped save Asuna, and prevent disaster in the recent magical world arc?


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 2, 2012)

While I wouldn't call Asuna terrible, she's far from the best character. She mostly just annoys me.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 2, 2012)

Not very high on Asuna either.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 2, 2012)

Although to be fair, she has progressed/improved a lot since the beginning of the manga


----------



## ForTheFun (Feb 2, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Uh yeah that wasn't me .
> 
> I just read like the last 5 chapters at once.
> 
> As for the last two chapters they were okay I guess? Didn't really feel that much of an emotional connection to them like some of you apparently did cause I really don't believe for a second she's gone for a 100 years.



My bad then.



Platinum said:


> I agree with that sentiment. Give me a chapter with Jack or Kotaru any day over tired all girl fanservice chapter.



I agree with this, especially for Kotaru, poor doggy hasn't won a single major fight in the series.


----------



## Motor Bug2005 (Feb 2, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> While I wouldn't call Asuna terrible, she's far from the best character. She mostly just annoys me.



This pretty much mirrors my view on Asuna. While I don't hate her, it would feel very much like a re-hash of Love Hina if she were to be the one that Negi eventually marries (I'm hoping for a NegixNodoka ending but we'll have to see what Akamatsu-sensei ends up doing).


----------



## Platinum (Feb 2, 2012)

That would require him to remember Nodoka actually exists.


----------



## Motor Bug2005 (Feb 2, 2012)

Platinum said:


> That would require him to remember Nodoka actually exists.


 Let's not forget that Negi's been very pre-occupied with his plans for Project Blue Mars ever since his return from the MM and going by his notes in his roster book, it's possible that he has returned a Valentine's Day gesture from Nodoka (assuming White Day has already passed at this point although he could have done the same with Akira and Makie).


----------



## Platinum (Feb 2, 2012)

No I wasn't talking about Negi.

I was talking about Akametsu .


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 2, 2012)

Who gives shit about Kotaro? He's Negi bitch when it comes down to it.


----------



## Motor Bug2005 (Feb 2, 2012)

Platinum said:


> No I wasn't talking about Negi.
> 
> I was talking about Akametsu .


Oh, right. Well to be fair she and Yue did rescue Negi from Chizuru, Haruna and Yuuna in Chapter 348 and then did their best defending him from Eva in the very next chapter so I don't think Akamatsu-sensei's completely forgotten her.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 2, 2012)

And that's the only thing of note she has really done in some time. And she was shelved immediately afterwards again .


----------



## Motor Bug2005 (Feb 2, 2012)

Platinum said:


> And that's the only thing of note she has really done in some time. And she was shelved immediately afterwards again .


 Every character has to take turns in being in the spotlight and Nodoka is no exception but I'm fine with that as long as Akamatsu-sensei doesn't completely forget she exists.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 2, 2012)

If only he would focus the spotlight less on the crappier characters.


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 2, 2012)

Platinum said:


> If only he would focus the spotlight less on the crappier characters.



As long as we don't get anymore spotlight on that abomination, Ako, I'm all good.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh god Ako.

Is anyone even an Ako fan?


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 2, 2012)

Is Ako that chick who was a slave or some shit and wanted to jump on 'Nagi's' dick but Nagi was actually Negi?
She's useless.

Back to Kotaro.
Dis mutha fucka needs to do some badass shit.
Actually not just Kotaro.
Mana, Zazie, Setsuna and Kotaro, the demon kids need more action.
The girl with the ribbon needs to gtfo.
mermaid girl's role is finished, don't want to see her again for the rest of the manga unless we have some kind of underwater arc, to show hax.


----------



## Random Member (Feb 3, 2012)

Didn't see it mentioned but it appears the manga only has 3 more chapters left until it ends. A 2 week hiatus will precede it though.



> This year's 10th issue of Kodansha's Weekly Shōnen Magazine is announcing on Wednesday that Ken Akamatsu will end his Negima! Magister Negi Magi manga after three more chapters. However, he will first take a two-issue hiatus to prepare for the end, so the series will return in this year's 13th issue of the magazine on February 29. The finale will not come until this year's 15th issue in March, at the earliest.



Source:


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 3, 2012)

Random Member said:


> Didn't see it mentioned but it appears the manga only has 3 more chapters left until it ends. A 2 week hiatus will precede it though.[/URL]



3 more chapters?  

So much for the demon arc.  



With it ending sooner than we thought and Negi still searching, that means that Nagi was someplace close all the time.  I won't be surprised if Chamo ends up being Nagi all along, as we joked about years ago.


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 3, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Oh god Ako.
> 
> Is anyone even an Ako fan?


I'm not a fan of Ako but I don't find myself hating her either. I guess I'm one of the few that is merely indifferent to her.



Random Member said:


> Didn't see it mentioned but it appears the manga only has 3 more chapters left until it ends. A 2 week hiatus will precede it though.
> 
> 
> 
> Source:


Those had better be three long as fuck chapters. 

After all, there's still stuff that needs to be addressed before the series ends.

Three volumes? Sure.

Three chapters? I don't even....


----------



## Xelloss (Feb 3, 2012)

I hope it pull a slayers of to aru, and a new manga after a time skip


----------



## Kirito (Feb 3, 2012)

So long Asuna ... so long.


----------



## Kira-chan (Feb 3, 2012)

Um, wow.  I guess Evangeline really was the final boss all along.


----------



## Koori (Feb 3, 2012)

Sounds to me a Negima second part is on the way. The roster is proof of it.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 3, 2012)

The_Evil said:


> As long as we don't get anymore spotlight on that abomination, Ako, I'm all good.



Be careful what you wish for - we might get more Anya or the twins.



Koori said:


> Sounds to me a Negima second part is on the way. The roster is proof of it.



I hope so, ending it now would be such bullshit.

Although a bunch of people I know would probably rejoice


----------



## Koori (Feb 3, 2012)

If you take a closer look, it makes sense. It's gonna take Negi what, 100 years to complete the "Mars Project"? So yeah, a time skip was unavoidable.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 3, 2012)

I guess we will be seeing asuna sooner than we thought after all 

You just know she's gonna show up for the finale


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 3, 2012)

3 chapters?
Ken if you end it all in 3 chapters without a sequel planned, get out of the business.


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 3, 2012)

Kira-chan said:


> Um, wow.  I guess Evangeline really was the final boss all along.



Keikaku doori!



Endless Mike said:


> Be careful what you wish for - we might get more Anya or the twins.


I'm indifferent to them too. 



> I hope so, ending it now would be such bullshit.
> 
> Although a bunch of people I know would probably rejoice


I can't imagine who these people might be.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 3, 2012)

I wouldn't call myself an Ako fan but I liked her Festival story which was well paced compared to what started happening later.

I also warmed up to Asuna. There's far worse characters to worry about.



Random Member said:


> Didn't see it mentioned but it appears the manga only has 3 more chapters left until it ends. A 2 week hiatus will precede it though.
> 
> 
> 
> Source:


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 3, 2012)

^Picture isn't showing up. 

But I must say, I like Asuna much more likable these days thanks to her noticeable leaps in maturity and levelheadedness. She's no longer annoying like at the beginning of the manga.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 3, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> ^Picture isn't showing up.



Explain this bullshit too!


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 3, 2012)

Charcan said:


> Explain this bullshit too!



*Spoiler*: _The answer is here_


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 3, 2012)

Exactly. The character development in this manga for the most part is top fucking notch. It's sad how many people don't recognize that.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 3, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Exactly. The character development in this manga for the most part is top fucking notch. It's sad how many people don't recognize that.



It's easy to hate on panty shots and ignore absolutely everything else that isn't Rakan nuke punching people with his uncovered six pack.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 3, 2012)

Although to be fair, that is kind of awesome


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 3, 2012)

Rakan is cool, not denying it.

I liked how his response to the group losing Zecht was basically "but many other people died in this war too (a bunch because of me swording their airships)".

He doesn't get paid to angst.


----------



## Motor Bug2005 (Feb 3, 2012)

Zasel has posted another spoiler image of Chapter 352 on AquaStar Forums:



And according to him/her the two people on the other image are Eva and Chao.


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 3, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Exactly. The character development in this manga for the most part is top fucking notch. It's sad how many people don't recognize that.


Indeed. It's funny how those who seem to utterly abhor the mere thought of fanservice in a manga are the ones who never cease bringing it up. Rather ironic if you ask me.



Charcan said:


> It's easy to hate on panty shots and ignore absolutely everything else that isn't Rakan nuke punching people with his uncovered six pack.


Fucking nailed it.



Endless Mike said:


> Although to be fair, that is kind of awesome


Indeed so. I mean just look at this guy:



Someone's about to get their shit wrecked.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 3, 2012)

Only three chapters left ?

Seems like an open ending ahoy if he is not planning a sequel.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 3, 2012)

Motor Bug2005 said:


> Zasel has posted another spoiler image of Chapter 352 on AquaStar Forums:
> 
> 
> 
> And according to him/her the two people on the other image are Eva and Chao.



I like parasol ladies.

Wait, what was the other spoiler image?


----------



## ForTheFun (Feb 3, 2012)

Well about the manga ending in the next 4 chapters, can't said i'm happy about that. At the very least it has made me decide to get myself a PS3 (something that I was thinking about doing but hadn't decided yet) with my tax return money since I will need something to past the time, I will probably get the new BlazBlue game went it comes out on the 14.


----------



## Motor Bug2005 (Feb 3, 2012)

Charcan said:


> I like parasol ladies.
> 
> Wait, what was the other spoiler image?



This:


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 3, 2012)

Motor Bug2005 said:


> Zasel has posted another spoiler image of Chapter 352 on AquaStar Forums:
> 
> 
> 
> And according to him/her the two people on the other image are Eva and Chao.



So we already seeing the time jump.


----------



## Motor Bug2005 (Feb 3, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> So we already seeing the time jump.


 I'd say this is Asuna's personal CE that she's in while she's sleeping.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 3, 2012)

ForTheFun said:


> Well about the manga ending in the next 4 chapters, can't said i'm happy about that. At the very least it has made me decide to get myself a PS3 (something that I was thinking about doing but hadn't decided yet) with my tax return money since I will need something to past the time, I will probably get the new BlazBlue game went it comes out on the 14.



Reading this one manga occupies so much of your time?

What, does it take you like a week to read each chapter?


----------



## urca (Feb 3, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> ^Picture isn't showing up.
> 
> But I must say, I like Asuna much more these days thanks to her noticeable leaps in maturity and levelheadedness. She's no longer annoying like at the beginning of the manga.



Asuna's cool,i mean yes she might be strict but seriously she went through hell,unlike Sakura from Naruto manga for example,she bashes Naruto because she want to bash him,no more no less,at least we know Asuna cares a lot about Negi.
Wait a minute i must've missed a lot,is the manga ending soon?


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 3, 2012)

Apparently, but people are thinking there might be a sequel


----------



## urca (Feb 3, 2012)

I read the latest chapter,ASUNA .


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 3, 2012)

There's a reason why Asuna is my favorite character  Its cause she's got the right characterization, and the right growth


----------



## armorknight (Feb 3, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> While I wouldn't call Asuna terrible, she's far from the best character. She mostly just annoys me.



Pretty much how I feel about Asuna too (annoying to decent). She's "meh" in a cast with much better characters like Nodoka, Yue, and Chachamaru.

Also, there better be a sequel series if Negima is ending soon.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 3, 2012)

Nodoka is a better character than Asuna? El oh El


----------



## armorknight (Feb 3, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Nodoka is a better character than Asuna? El oh El



I'd go as far as saying that Nodoka is one one of the best developed and most well characterized shy girl types in anime/manga.

Asuna is just a generic genki chick/tsundere, although more intelligent now due to plot. Not to mention that she pretty much turned into a plot device after the magic world arc started.


----------



## Sayaka Knight (Feb 3, 2012)

There are more spoiler pics for chapter 352 on AstroNerdBoy's Blog.

Ch.11


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 3, 2012)

armorknight said:


> *I'd go as far as saying that Nodoka is one one of the best developed and most well characterized shy girl types in anime/manga.*



 You have not watched/read much have you

You call Asuna generic yet claim Nodoka who is as cliche shy girl as they come is somehow better developed, not only that but going as far as to claim something as asinine as "the best in anime/manga"? ? 

Amazing what fandom can do to some characters, of course considering Hinata i'm not really surprised


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 3, 2012)

Sayaka Knight said:


> There are more spoiler pics for chapter 352 on AstroNerdBoy's Blog.
> 
> Ch.11



Oh my.


----------



## Xelloss (Feb 3, 2012)

Ok something doesn't fit... wasn't Negi already "immortal" to this point why does he gets a normal human life spawn then?.


----------



## Sayaka Knight (Feb 3, 2012)

Charcan said:


> Oh my.



Yeah... that was my exact reaction for that last picture.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 3, 2012)

It may be that he was killed in an accident?  i mean Ken isn't going to simply disregard Negi's immortality, there's gotta be some reason for it


----------



## Sayaka Knight (Feb 3, 2012)

Xelloss said:


> Ok something doesn't fit... wasn't Negi already "immortal" to this point why does he gets a normal human life spawn then?.



I believe that Al said Negi's immortality is not complete like Eva's is.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 3, 2012)

That just means he'd die sooner or later, it doesn't mean he'd die less than a century later


----------



## Xelloss (Feb 3, 2012)

I am not buying this, specially with 2 chapters left.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 4, 2012)

Since chao is there, i bet asuna will go back into the past ala negi in the anime through the time machine, thus saving herself the trouble of going into the future by deciding to find another way to fix the mess with Negi 

or not and it could just end with everyone dead


----------



## Ender (Feb 4, 2012)

i doubt this shit  i refuse it ....


----------



## ForTheFun (Feb 4, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Reading this one manga occupies so much of your time?
> 
> What, does it take you like a week to read each chapter?



EEeeeeeh no! Negima is simple the only manga for which I hold a really strong interest in. The only one for which I look for spoilers, check discussions, etc... There still a ton of other manga I read and other stuff I check online, getting the PS3 is actually more about getting a new interest rather than to past the time.



Xelloss said:


> Ok something doesn't fit... wasn't Negi already "immortal" to this point why does he gets a normal human life spawn then?.





Inuhanyou said:


> It may be that he was killed in an accident?  i mean Ken isn't going to simply disregard Negi's immortality, there's gotta be some reason for it



You guys realise Rakan was right, Negi did died 3 chapters before the end of the manga.



Xelloss said:


> I am not buying this, specially with 2 chapters left.



The 3 chapter notice comes with this chapter, we still have 3 chapters left.


----------



## pikachuwei (Feb 4, 2012)

3 chapters left?

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Koori (Feb 4, 2012)

Xelloss said:


> Ok something doesn't fit... wasn't Negi already "immortal" to this point why does he gets a normal human life spawn then?.



Why don't you wait till the raw comes out so we can find what happened.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 4, 2012)

Astronerdboy, huh? I think he helped me with some Tenchi translations, once...


----------



## urca (Feb 4, 2012)

Guys,do not doubt it,just refuse it,because the fact of the matter is this.
Nagi has a grave but he's not dead,is he?The same thing's gonna happen to Negi,lmfao.


----------



## Motor Bug2005 (Feb 4, 2012)

After much thinking, the only way I can see Negi not getting together with Asuna at the end is if her getting together with Negi creates a paradox in which the current version of Chao isn't born and therefore is unable to return her to the past.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 4, 2012)

Were you not freaking out over the last spoiler pics, let's just wait till the translations are out.

Also why do you keep posted the same thing on both animesuki and NF, its annoying


----------



## Motor Bug2005 (Feb 4, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Were you not freaking out over the last spoiler pics, let's just wait till the translations are out.
> 
> Also why do you keep posted the same thing on both animesuki and NF, its annoying


 Back then we had only one image to go by and no text. The multiple image spoilers for this chapter speak for themselves.

Also my views don't change from forum to forum so I don't see the need to change my messages.


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 4, 2012)

armorknight said:


> I'd go as far as saying that Nodoka is one one of the best developed and most well characterized shy girl types in anime/manga.
> 
> Asuna is just a generic genki chick/tsundere, although more intelligent now due to plot. Not to mention that she pretty much turned into a plot device after the magic world arc started.


I pretty much second this.



Inuhanyou said:


> You have not watched/read much have you
> 
> You call Asuna generic yet claim Nodoka who is as cliche shy girl as they come is somehow better developed, not only that but going as far as to claim something as asinine as "the best in anime/manga"? ?
> 
> Amazing what fandom can do to some characters, of course considering Hinata i'm not really surprised


Ok, so you like Asuna.

We get it already.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 4, 2012)

Asuna and Nodoka both suck compared to Chachamaru anyway


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 4, 2012)

Space Yue beats all.


----------



## Xelloss (Feb 4, 2012)

Yue >> Nodoka >> Eva >> the rest.


----------



## Ender (Feb 4, 2012)

mines Asuna > Nodoka > Yue > Chisame  I dont like Eva..she's practically a mother to him


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 4, 2012)

Actually its Asuna > Yue = Nodoka >>>>>>>>>>>> Everyone else >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Ako 

Liking a character should have nothing to do with their romantic affiliations, even in a harem series like this


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 4, 2012)

So many fanboys in here.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 4, 2012)

Where, Naruto Forums?

I agree.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 4, 2012)

Pssh... haters gonna hate


----------



## Dark Evangel (Feb 4, 2012)

If that's how Negima will end then it's pretty creepy and words cannot describe about my reaction especially having read it for 6 years and... 

I'M REALLY GONNA MISS EVA-CHAN!!!!!!!!11111


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 4, 2012)

Honestly though.

At least a couple of those photographs are worth a volume, and it's not like Negima didn't sell well last year.

I'm saving my indignation for later.


----------



## raphxenon (Feb 4, 2012)

whose child what that looks like an expy of setsuna konoka so in the end they belong to negi?


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 4, 2012)

A shit rushed resolution? 
Not again!
Negima's first anime series rushed the fuckin ending, then I read that Kekkaishi manga...smh...can't take rushed...endings...


----------



## dream (Feb 4, 2012)

These spoilers...I don't know what to feel.  Really really hope that Negi isn't dead.


----------



## urca (Feb 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> These spoilers...I don't know what to feel.  Really really hope that Negi isn't dead.



I know,from a comedic harem manga to a tragic ending,


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 5, 2012)

I still think there might be a sequel


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 5, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> A shit rushed resolution?
> Not again!
> Negima's first anime series rushed the fuckin ending, then I read that Kekkaishi manga...smh...can't take rushed...endings...



they didn't rush the ending. it was designed to be 24 episodes with a different outcome from its conception  there was no rushing involved


----------



## dream (Feb 5, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> I still think there might be a sequel



Eh, not sure if I would like that.  If it takes place after Asuna wakes up then a lot of the characters I like should be dead.  If it takes place before that one of my favorite characters is out of commission.  It's a lose-lose situation for me.


----------



## Koori (Feb 5, 2012)

You all should have seen that coming. There was absolutely no way Akamatsu could do a +100 year time skip and still have the entire main cast alive, absolutely no way.

Besides, the latest chapters had all the vibes of a great finale. It either will be left open and do a sequel later, or the last 3 chapters will be 50 or 100 page long.


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 5, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> I still think there might be a sequel


I hope so.



Koori said:


> You all should have seen that coming. There was absolutely no way Akamatsu could do a +100 year time skip and still have the entire main cast alive, absolutely no way.
> 
> Besides, the latest chapters had all the vibes of a great finale. It either will be left open and do a sequel later, or the last 3 chapters will be 50 or 100 page long.


More like 200 pages each.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 5, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> More like 200 pages each.



More like Negima Omnibus length each amirite.


----------



## Koori (Feb 5, 2012)

Forget about some kind of great final battle, because that already happened.

We most likely will see how father and son final round concluded, but the rest will be devoted to wrap things up and to find out who is the girl Negi loves.

Btw, Have you already made your bets?


----------



## Koori (Feb 5, 2012)

OMG, that last page... I didn't expect that.

But damn how glad I am to have been proven wrong


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 5, 2012)

Can't wait to see this translated.


----------



## Ender (Feb 5, 2012)

someone needs to do this pronto ....


----------



## Koori (Feb 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It turns out Negi didn't die. He went missing ala Nagi.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 5, 2012)

Aw, but i liked the time machine scenario 

Oh well, Asuna and Negi adventures GO


----------



## Koori (Feb 5, 2012)

*sigh* There's someone here who doesn't listen to facts.

Anyway, have you already chosen who's going to be the woman Negi likes?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 5, 2012)

Well i haven't read the raw, i'm going off what you said


----------



## Koori (Feb 5, 2012)

Ok, let me rephrase it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Negi went missing, he didn't die actually.

Evangeline is obviously still alive... and so is Chao.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 5, 2012)

Koori said:


> Ok, let me rephrase it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Then how did i misinterpret what you said?


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Asuna will obviously meet up with Negi again and they'll go on adventures


----------



## Koori (Feb 5, 2012)

You are the perfect definition of a fanboy who doesn't know when to give up.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 5, 2012)

? What are you talking about sir, i just stated what was the bygone conclusion with everyone else dead and there being nothing else to do, it has nothing to do with preferences


----------



## White Rook (Feb 5, 2012)

Nevermind this post

So we finally know who won Negi's affection.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think I have read that Ayaka is (or was) one of Akamatsu's favorite characters. She also could be the first girl to love Negi. Congratulations to those who shipped them. (How many Negi x Ayaka shippers even exist?!) 




Nevermind.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 5, 2012)

White Rook said:


> So we finally know who won Negi's affection.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Really

Of course it couldn't have been with a character that was likable...oh nooo

could be worse I suppose it could be the twins


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 5, 2012)

How does that prove that ayaka got negi? 

I wonder how Asuna would feel about her best friend getting with Negi 

But it would be nice to see, change it up a little


----------



## Ender (Feb 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




AYAKA!?   WTF IS UP WITH THAT?!


----------



## White Rook (Feb 5, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Really
> 
> Of course it couldn't have been with a character that was likable...oh nooo
> 
> could be worse I suppose it could be the twins


I take it back. For some reason I jumped to conclusions. Guess I was more overwhelmed by this chapter than I even noticed.


----------



## Koori (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't think so.


*Spoiler*: __ 



What Negi needed was a girl like his mother: cute and sweet but brave and devoted too.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 5, 2012)

Cute and sweet and brave like Nodoka 

 seems like she was too interested in space travel with yue. Good on her i'd say. Female empowerment and all that


----------



## Koori (Feb 5, 2012)

Forgot to add that Negi's girl should also have no qualms in hitting him whenever she loses her temperament with his antics.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 5, 2012)

There's nobody like that in this series


----------



## Koori (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh, but there's one girl


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 5, 2012)

No Emily and company photo? Pfffft.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 5, 2012)

Koori said:


> Oh, but there's one girl



 Don't say Anya


----------



## urca (Feb 5, 2012)

White Rook said:


> Nevermind this post
> 
> So we finally know who won Negi's affection.
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]_xRP3BfV4U4[/YOUTUBE]
In the middle of your tragedy,i'll celebrate .
dat ayaka .


----------



## Platinum (Feb 6, 2012)

Really ?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 6, 2012)

Next Akamatsu interview(s) should be a doozy.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 6, 2012)

Well i still don't see any proof, but hey


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 6, 2012)

I am suddenly reminded that Anya has been practically forgotten and never developed. It was pretty ridiculous to introduce a childhood friend then just have her brother chuck out.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 6, 2012)

That's what happens when you have a huge cast.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 6, 2012)

Negima ending at this point feels kind of cheap. Considering they didn't do much to address how his dad became the new mage of the beginning. I feel like the series had another arc in it.  There's so many loose ends.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 6, 2012)

It will be cheap and incredibly rushed if their isn't a sequel which is what people think is going to happen.

If time travel is around 100 years in the future can't asuna just travel back ala Chao?

I'm gonna reach and guess that is what will happen.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 6, 2012)

Lol Ayaka.

At least her consistent efforts paid off 

But still, Ayaka?


----------



## ForTheFun (Feb 6, 2012)

Guys a translation is out, and there is not indication of Negi  having end up with Ayaka, or anyone else for that matter.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 6, 2012)

So Chachamaru is still a possibility


----------



## narutoalpar (Feb 6, 2012)

*Chapter 352 with Dowolf's Translation : *


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ch.76




Enjoy! Since only 3 chapters left!


----------



## urca (Feb 6, 2012)

ForTheFun said:


> Guys a translation is out, and there is not indication of Negi  having end up with Ayaka, or anyone else for that matter.



NOOOOOOO D:.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 6, 2012)

And i could have told you that


----------



## stream (Feb 6, 2012)

Holy... Now what? Three more chapters of how everybody lived and died? This feels so much like the end of a novel by John Irving 

BUT Chao is here. So...
1) Negi had children. With SOMEONE.
2) Time magic is known.
3) Maybe...?


----------



## Ender (Feb 6, 2012)

well shit...no chaps till the end of Feb and then only 3 chaps left?! fuck  thats depressing ...


----------



## White Rook (Feb 6, 2012)

ForTheFun said:


> Guys a translation is out, and there is not indication of Negi  having end up with Ayaka, or anyone else for that matter.


People who actually read my last two posts here should know that it was just me jumping the gun.


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 6, 2012)

I told you, no demon arc 

352 was kinda sad, looking forward to the last 3 chapters. And I'm already wondering what next will Akamatsu do.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 6, 2012)

Watch it still be ayaka .


----------



## Weather (Feb 6, 2012)

Noooooo my happy ending!!!  

What happened?!

I need my next chapter naooooo!!


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 6, 2012)

"Tiniest of changes" translates to "Ayaka wins", bro.


----------



## Ender (Feb 6, 2012)

no i mean her maybe not living as long cause she doesn't have to wait for asuna (or longer, who knows) or negi being alive cause she was there to watch his back. major events will still occur and the time line will continue to progress as such. and honestly idk how the tiniest changes = ayaka winning  did he mention what became of ku-fei?  i dont think so


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 6, 2012)

Remember the movie Butterfly Effect?

Like that, but with more martial arts and magic and less Ashton Kutcher.

Asuna: "I'll come back for you."


----------



## Platinum (Feb 6, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> my ideal ending will be them sending asuna back in time  if stargate theory on time-travel and alternate universes hold true, then sending her back in time at the right moment (the moment of her departure) will make sure the current timeline will still exist with only the tiniest of changes.



Uh it was made pretty clear not that many chapters ago that the future is malleable in this verse .

Chao changed the timeline and Negi's actions changed it too.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 6, 2012)

What would be the catalyst for Asuna even having a reason to go back in time anyway. she saved the world after all didn't she?


----------



## Platinum (Feb 6, 2012)

Being able to live out her life with her friends?

Her being sent back wouldn't negate her being sent in the first place.


----------



## Weather (Feb 6, 2012)

Because we need a happy ending.

Screw the future, me wants the present back!!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 6, 2012)

Does it tie into who negi chose in the end though, we still don't know that even 130 years later 

Ayaka's descendent isn't much to go on unfortunately 

Maybe it was Nodoka, we didn't see her in the chapter, she could be shown next chapter.

Or maybe it was Asuna herself and he died waiting to tell her how he felt


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 6, 2012)

I just hope Akamatsu is doing a sequel. It feels like the manga should have one more arc TBH. Too many unanswered questions.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 6, 2012)

Weather said:


> Because we need a happy ending.
> 
> Screw the future, me wants the present back!!



I reckon you don't have much faith in the adventures of Konoka and Setsuna's magic lesbian offspring. 

Apparently  asked  on Twitter.



			
				TvTropes translation said:
			
		

> *Original question:* Mr. Akamatsu, I've heard that you're planning on ending Negima; was it always your plan to end it here?
> 
> *Answer:* If I were an editor-in-chief, I don't think I'd have the courage to cancel a series whose limited edition costing 5, 000 yen (roughly $60 USD) had 57, 000 preorders. (lol)


----------



## Xelloss (Feb 6, 2012)

Ayaka, you did got a few more points on my book to keep on living just because a promise.


----------



## Koori (Feb 6, 2012)

As much as I like Ayaka, after this chapter, her being Negi's better half is an utopia.

Unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Ender (Feb 6, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Uh it was made pretty clear not that many chapters ago that the future is malleable in this verse .
> 
> Chao changed the timeline and Negi's actions changed it too.



yes b/c they were big changes. her going back and living out her life wont be a BIG change in the BIG picture of the ENTIRE world. her friends will prolly end up living out the same life and meeting the same ppl after high school. hell the current future that she's in might not even exist if she ISNT sent back (Chaos' presence). its how it works


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 6, 2012)

Is the WMG over yet? We need something concrete


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 6, 2012)

Wow, what a sad chapter.   Almost had me in tears.  



-Ender- said:


> my ideal ending will be them sending asuna back in time  if stargate theory on time-travel and alternate universes hold true, then sending her back in time at the right moment (the moment of her departure) will make sure the current timeline will still exist with only the tiniest of changes.



You know, I think you nailed it on the head.   Chao likely has another Cassiopea and they are going to send Asuna back in time, and she arrives in the past, shortly after she left.

Then watch the one taking the pictures (that she looked at) be Azuna herself and Negi feeling awkward is because shes there, but they had to make those messages for her past /future self.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 6, 2012)

Wait...so Negima is ending? maybe I should be catching up then. I burned out on manga and took a break probably about the time the Fake Date/Kareoke chapter happened...so how many chapters ago was that guys?


----------



## ForTheFun (Feb 6, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Wait...so Negima is ending? maybe I should be catching up then. I burned out on manga and took a break probably about the time the Fake Date/Kareoke chapter happened...so how many chapters ago was that guys?



Yeah in the next 3 chapters, the first of the three is coming out the 29 since Ken is taking a 2 week brake to finish planing things out. The Kareoke chapter was chapter 339.


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 6, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Is the WMG over yet? We need something concrete


"WMG"?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 6, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> "WMG"?



Wild Mass Guessing. It's a TvTropes thing


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Feb 6, 2012)

So its ending? I thought there is at least 1 more arc after this, with the whole Lifemaker thing and Nagi still unresolved and whatnot.


----------



## Griever (Feb 6, 2012)

only 3 more chapters?... Seriously.... whatever happened to negi's fight with his father?, i was expecting at least 15 more chapters


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 6, 2012)

I think thats why everyone is confused at the sudden ending.

And given that tweet message last page, guess Akamatsu is tired.   Or like some theorize, maybe there is going to be a part 2?


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't think ken will leave it untied; he may pull a year hiatus and bring it back with a part 2.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 7, 2012)

If there is no part 2 I probably wont read anything from akamatsu again. I like love hina but the pairing with naru was terrible. He has some other fringe works but nothing stellar. Then Negima, where right when I think its taking off and he is doing some interesting things, hes like oh, thats the end. I thought this manga had not just one but a lot more arcs in it, I mean he basically pulled a deus ex machina, where everything just magically was solved off panel in one go.


----------



## White Rook (Feb 7, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> And given that tweet message last page, guess Akamatsu is tired.


I have seen that tweet interpreted in two opposite ways. Some people say that in that tweet Akamatsu confirms that ending Negima was his own decision. Others speculate that he is actually criticizing his superiors in a roundabout way (like "If I were an editor I wouldn't end such a popular series, but there is someone stupid enough to do that").

I wouldn't be surprised if Akamatsu decided to do it by himself. Being a mangaka is hard and he is the CEO of J-Comi so he might want to concentrate on that. I have also read rumors that he has become a father of a daughter named Shinobu.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 7, 2012)

White Rook said:


> I have seen that tweet interpreted in two opposite ways. Some people say that in that tweet Akamatsu confirms that ending Negima was his own decision. Others speculate that he is actually criticizing his superiors in a roundabout way (like "If I were an editor I wouldn't end such a popular series, but there is someone stupid enough to do that").



I had the same thought when he mentioned the editors. 

Come to think about it, if you guys read Bakuman, there was something similar to this situation.   Basically they created a top-notch manga and wanted the manga to be a limited story (I.E. not running for years and years), and when they got an anime offer, their editor wanted them to extend the story to end about the time the anime ended.

So in this context, wonder if their Editors is ending Negima! while it's popular?



White Rook said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Akamatsu decided to do it by himself. Being a mangaka is hard and he is the CEO of J-Comi so he might want to concentrate on that. I have also read rumors that he has become a father of a daughter named Shinobu.



After the "no competition" time is up, I'm very sure his next project on his manga website.  Probably even boost it's popularity to higher levels that could threaten manga publishing companies.  But I'm not sure if Negima is owned by Kodensha or Akamatsu.  

I think Ken does own the rights since he commissioned those OVAs and the movie, so if he does, he could continue Negima in a Part 2.   If he doesn't, then at best we will have some appearances and perhaps a little teaser.


As for Ken having a daughter named Shinobu, cute name.


----------



## Markness (Feb 7, 2012)

Yet another heart string tugger. Waking up after sleeping for so long and feeling as if you are alone is definitely going to fill you with despair but it's good atleast Eva is still around and Chao's back. They appeared at the right time since it seemed like there would be no light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 7, 2012)

Chachamaru should still be around in the future too...


----------



## Weather (Feb 7, 2012)

Akamatsu named his daughter Shinobu?

My


----------



## Koori (Feb 7, 2012)

Is this coincidence? Read Rakan's speech regarding main characters.


----------



## Markness (Feb 7, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Chachamaru should still be around in the future too...



Yeah, why not? She doesn't age being a gynoid and all.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 7, 2012)

White Rook said:


> I have also read rumors that he has become a father of a daughter named Shinobu.



So he went home to become a family man? 

Seems legit.



Koori said:


> Is this coincidence? Read Rakan's speech regarding main characters.



Not anymore than Mana's demon eye when chasing Sayo or the crew worrying there are more Fates out there, I suspect.


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 7, 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks that ken shoot him self in the foot with how things are going now? The manga has lots of things uncovered like Negis dad and the Motb.and we can't forget about negi's hypothetical love partner.  I don't think ken can resolve all of this in just 3 chapters!


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 7, 2012)

Maybe his Twitter account was hacked.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 7, 2012)

Koori said:


> Is this coincidence? Read Rakan's speech regarding main characters.



Woah, Nice catch!   

Makes me wonder if this was preplanned years ago and there is going to be a Part 2, with Negi fighting villans.   (Then again, don't think he could get much stronger than he is now, he's already at Super Seiyan 3).


----------



## Koori (Feb 7, 2012)

I dunno about a sequel, but a spinoff is certainly possible. I think Akamatsu will end the story leaving many things open for later. Who knows, even the girl Negi likes could become a plot point for a future sequel.

Also, I'm beggining to understand why it's coming to an end. If you remember well, the series title is "Mahou Sensei Negima!". However, Negi has ceased being a teacher, which makes this void now.

In the end it might very well be true that Negi died, fighting the Mage of the Beggining, that is.

So many questions.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 7, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> Woah, Nice catch!
> 
> Makes me wonder if this was preplanned years ago and there is going to be a Part 2, with Negi fighting villans.   (Then again, don't think he could get much stronger than he is now, he's already at Super Seiyan 3).



And if you try to add a Super Saiyan 4 you just get a furry and a bunch of continuity errors


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 9, 2012)

Holy fuck that chapter.

What the hell happened?


----------



## stream (Feb 10, 2012)

Of course, another possibility is that Negi did win against his father, then became the next incarnation of the mage of the beginning. That would mean he's still around.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 10, 2012)

Maybe Akamatsu ended it because he doesn't have time to write manga anymore due to his new daughter


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 10, 2012)

^It's possible, an ending like that would be nice(well, can't really say without those 3 last chapters), but there's still stuff that could or should happen in between. Konoka curing the petrified village happening off-screen is just one example of what I see as a bit rushed.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't have a problem with that happening off-panel. There's only so much fan waving that can happen there. If anything, you could just show Negi meeting them again afterwards.


----------



## Koori (Feb 10, 2012)

All these "maybe he's sick", "maybe it's because of his daughter" arguments are bullshit. Akamatsu himself already told his readers a year ago that the series was heading to its end. After finishing Mundus Magicus arc, he said that only one arc was left (this one).

What I wish to know the most now is to find who is the girl Negi likes, we can talk about the other stuff later (in a sequel or a spinoff).


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 10, 2012)

Who gives a fuck about who he marries?
The plot was him become a true magician and finding his father.
Him becoming a true magician is obviously resolved, dude's a monster.
WTF happens to Nagi/MoTB if I knew that this manga ending wouldn't be cheesing me in the back of my mind.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 10, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> WTF happens to Nagi/MoTB if I knew that this manga ending wouldn't be cheesing me in the back of my mind.



Negi killed Nagi, became the new Mage of the Beginning, and went missing.


----------



## Koori (Feb 10, 2012)

Nah... Negi died holding off the Mage of the Beggining.


*Spoiler*: __ 



This post was written by Rakan.


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 11, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Maybe Akamatsu ended it because he doesn't have time to write manga anymore due to his new daughter


If that really is the case then I wish he would just say that rather than announcing only 3 chapters left for what appears to be for no reason to the readers.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## dream (Feb 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Good ending?  I want Negi x Eva x Asuna.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 11, 2012)

"the truth of Chachazero"

Is that a minor plot thread I forgot about?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 11, 2012)

I call it.
Chao will give her Time Watch to Asuna so she could live her life with her friends in the past.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 11, 2012)

Some guy did a crazy ass calculation and figured out that the life tree is actually activated in the exact same year that Asuna appears in the future 

So yeah, i guess we can assume that she goes back in time. Although i wonder what will push her over the edge


----------



## Ender (Feb 11, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> I call it.
> Chao will give her Time Watch to Asuna so she could live her life with her friends in the past.



called it a couple pages back


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 11, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Good ending?  I want Negi x Eva x Asuna.



I just want my Yuri to remain intact with Setsuna and Konoka.


----------



## Ender (Feb 11, 2012)

^damn right


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Some guy did a crazy ass calculation and figured out that the life tree is actually activated in the exact same year that Asuna appears in the future
> 
> So yeah, i guess we can assume that she goes back in time. Although i wonder what will push her over the edge



It's amazing how he organizes and synchronizes details like this. People should show more respect for his writing skill.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 11, 2012)

Well he says its gonna be a good ending so we'll see


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 11, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Good ending?  I want Negi x Eva x Asuna.





Scarlet Plague said:


> I just want my Yuri to remain intact with Setsuna and Konoka.





-Ender- said:


> ^damn right


----------



## dream (Feb 11, 2012)

Pairings are serious business.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 11, 2012)

well, when the whole series is based on that, its kinda understandable


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> well, when the whole series is based on that, its kinda understandable


What manga have you been reading?


----------



## armorknight (Feb 11, 2012)

I hope Asuna doesn't go back in time. Would be a major cop-out and also make the recent drama of her departure totally pointless.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 11, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> What manga have you been reading?



A harem shounen/comedy, and yourself?


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> A harem shounen/comedy, and yourself?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 11, 2012)

ffs, i have no idea what your talkin about and i have no motivation to understand


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Feb 11, 2012)

So yeah, I'm sticking to my original plan of catching up through volumes, however many of them remain.

T'was nice meeting you.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 13, 2012)

FFS don't troll meh like that


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd like to find out what happened to everyone during all this time Asuna was asleep. For now we play the waiting game to see how Akamatsu will wrap this up.

On a different note, weird art with the car in the second to last panel here.


----------



## armorknight (Feb 13, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> I'd like to find out what happened to everyone during all this time Asuna was asleep. For now we play the waiting game to see how Akamatsu will wrap this up.
> 
> On a different note, weird art with the car in the second to last panel here.



It was a flying car I think.


----------



## Wrath (Feb 14, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> I call it.
> Chao will give her Time Watch to Asuna so she could live her life with her friends in the past.


Seems pretty likely. Chao is around, so everything they did just created her future. She knows Asuna, so most likely this is Chao after returning from the past. So how do they change history without killing off all the people in the Magic World? Send Asuna back.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 14, 2012)

I want a Baka Ranger spin-off.

[YOUTUBE]PTrlY3PpGVE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 15, 2012)

Chachamaru spinoff or no spinoff at all


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2012)

A chachamaru spinoff would fall to pieces rather quickly don't you think ?


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 15, 2012)

Nope, it would be a wonderful and heartwarming trip through mystic locales featuring the return of many of our favorite characters but focusing on the best one of all


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2012)

So.... it's a chachamaru spinoff but it focuses on Jack Rakan? Not really sure I follow but okay then.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 15, 2012)

Hatersgonnahate.gif

EDIT: Although a Rakan/Ala Rubra spinoff also wouldn't be such a bad idea...


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 15, 2012)

@Scarlet Plague:
Nice set you got there. Another is shaping up to a good anime, I must say.



Endless Mike said:


> EDIT: Although a Rakan/Ala Rubra spinoff also wouldn't be such a bad idea...


Fund it.

Fund it now.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 17, 2012)

Where is my spoilah ?


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 17, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Hatersgonnahate.gif
> 
> EDIT: Although a *Rakan/Ala Rubra spinoff* also wouldn't be such a bad idea...


It could be better then MSN if done well. But then again Nagi was a beast even as a child, so if we were to follow the typical shounen 'from zero to hero' path, he should start at what age, 6? I hope the next main char from an Akamatsu manga is an adult, or at least a late teen.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 17, 2012)

Well many shounen main characters start already being powerful, i.e. Luffy, Jio, Kenshin, Kenshiro...


----------



## Kirito (Feb 17, 2012)

.. new chapter out already?


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 17, 2012)

Kirito said:


> .. new chapter out already?



no.........3 weeks on absent is it and a new chapter will be out in 2 Weeks.


----------



## Motor Bug2005 (Feb 22, 2012)

Info about the last few chapters courtesy of Hata of AnimeSuki Forums:


*Spoiler*: __ 



from Ken'ss twitter, that he just finished 353 yesterday, 4 days into the schedule of working on 354, so while we would have 353 for sure (just barely, turned in one day before the Wednesday deadline), Ken is pressed against the deadline again for 354,

according to Ken, the two off weeks are to avoid the dishonor or reduce pages for the final chapters, in fact, the final chapter would be increase page! 355 will be 19 pages! (including color) compare to the original 18 pages!! WWW


----------



## Platinum (Feb 22, 2012)

One whole extra page !!!!!!???

Way to go all out Akamatsu .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 22, 2012)

This makes the last chapter of Full Metal Alchemist look lazier than HxH.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 23, 2012)

Well the alternate ending was to be expected, though though things got corny when Mars appeared. 

But the graduation sure makes the theories of the continuation in High School seem plausible.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 23, 2012)

So is the last chapter out yet?


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 23, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> So is the last chapter out yet?




No, next week "Negima" is coming back


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 23, 2012)

Wait, you mean it's starting again and it's not ending?


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 23, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Wait, you mean it's starting again and it's not ending?



well, next week Negima is coming back from a 2-3 week absent. And next week the first of 3 Final-Chapters is beginning.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 23, 2012)

Ah, okay. You got my hopes up...

still hoping for a sequel.

Or at least another manga that takes place in the same continuity.

Guest-starring Chachamaru


----------



## Kirito (Feb 23, 2012)

Film was horrible. That's all.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 23, 2012)

What was wrong with it?

And did it at least have Cha-chan in it?


----------



## Kirito (Feb 23, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> What was wrong with it?
> 
> And did it at least have Cha-chan in it?



Of course it did! She is my 3rd fave character after all. ph

I posted it on the anime thread. But hey, more Negima to go around right.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 23, 2012)

So what was bad about it?


----------



## TigerTwista (Feb 23, 2012)

well this is just my particular opinion but i wish they animated the lifemaker as well as the fates fight AT LEAST for the first 20 or so mins or something and THEN cut into the part B ending but all we got was little snippets of chapters....honestly it felt like a cop out on alot of stuff that could've been done but wasn't.


----------



## armorknight (Feb 23, 2012)

So movie Negima is now planet level right?


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 23, 2012)

The movie won't download for me, can someone explain what was so bad about it? Just a quick recap


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 23, 2012)

What was so bad, well the ending was pretty much cliche.   Almost exactly like the ending with the Negima! and Negima!? animes.


*Spoiler*: _Recap_ 





First part is quick moments of the Magic World Final Battle.

We end back in Mahora, preping for the Graduation when Negi is told he has to find a partner, Asakura and the twins snoop, tell the others.   Then the rest of the movie is revolving around that, "who is he going to choose".

In the end, its everyone!  

Girls unite their powers, stop Mars from smacking into Earth.


And seemed to hint that there could be a continuation the story continues in High School.


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 23, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Ah, okay. You got my hopes up...
> 
> still hoping for a sequel.
> 
> ...


She'll be recycled into something useful. Like a washing machine or a lawnmower, or a toas--oh, wait....


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 23, 2012)

Pssh, you're not a real fan if you don't appreciate Cha-chan


----------



## Xelloss (Feb 23, 2012)

I am a fan and sadly Chacha ins't on my list of favorites.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 24, 2012)

The other characters are just a cut above .


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 24, 2012)

That's because you're terrible


----------



## Xelloss (Feb 24, 2012)

Well I rather a girl than a fat italian plumber thats for sure.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 24, 2012)

Well at least I can appreciate your set.

Dat Lina


----------



## Platinum (Feb 24, 2012)

Xelloss said:


> Well I rather a girl than a fat italian plumber thats for sure.



Haters gonna hate .


----------



## pikachuwei (Feb 24, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Pssh, you're not a real fan if you don't appreciate Cha-chan



It's alright Mike, you can't expect everyone to be able to understand Cha-chan's superiority.


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 24, 2012)

She would be one hell of a hi-tech microwave, I'm sure.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 24, 2012)

More like she'd microwave you with her orbital death ray


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 24, 2012)

ChopChopmaru VS the Former Crimson King

How does this go?


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 24, 2012)

He wins by default, as there is no such character


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 24, 2012)

No such character? 

I beg to differ


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 24, 2012)

She's fine now


----------



## Markness (Feb 25, 2012)

That pic became somewhat of a hit on Fembot Central. Only Gally gets more attention for "damage" fans.


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 25, 2012)

Link removed

Spoilers for the new chapter.


----------



## dream (Feb 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Time-travel is what happened right?


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 25, 2012)

I see Chao



Esomark said:


> That pic became somewhat of a hit on Fembot Central. Only Gally gets more attention for "damage" fans.



Barbarians


----------



## Ender (Feb 25, 2012)

called it


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 25, 2012)

also called it  

but i want to see the actual specifics


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 25, 2012)

Yep, its what we suspected was going to happen.


----------



## armorknight (Feb 25, 2012)

Having 20 chapters after the magic world arc seems pointless now if Ken had intended magic world to be the last major arc. All the melodrama was totally unnecessary not to mention that shitty "chase Negi" mini-arc.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 26, 2012)

It's so close to ending now..damn..


----------



## Motor Bug2005 (Feb 26, 2012)

Going by 2 translations of Chapter 353 by  and Dowolf, Asuna's reaction and comments on the girl Negi says he likes confirms that the girl in question is *NOT* Asuna herself. I fully expect it to be either Chisame or Evangeline.


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 26, 2012)

I really want Akamatsu to explain the Lifemaker having Nagi's face.


----------



## armorknight (Feb 26, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> I really want Akamatsu to explain the Lifemaker having Nagi's face.



I want a proper final battle with the LifeMaker. An ending just about who Negi likes would be pretty lame.


----------



## Xelloss (Feb 26, 2012)

It's to easy to guess evangeline so it must be someone else.


----------



## Ender (Feb 26, 2012)

well shit  well i hope i like whoever it is....i could see it being chisame...


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 26, 2012)

Still crossing my fingers for a sequel of some sort to cover the loose ends. It need not be long; even 2-3 volumes would be sufficient.


----------



## narutoalpar (Feb 26, 2012)

*Chapter 353 is out !!

Freaks' Squeele*


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 26, 2012)

It's very possible that we won't have it properly resolved with the Lifemaker(almost certain) AND we won't know who is the girl he likes. I sense another future jump, this time from everyone's perspective and not only Asuna's.

It was nice seeing the opening image again and in full color. Brings back memories, when it was more of a romance manga and the art was more gentle.


----------



## Xelloss (Feb 26, 2012)

This doesn't even resolve the dilema so far, Asuna would wake up on 113 years and feel lonely no matter what, yes this is a "happy" solving for the class but it doesn't really solve Asuna case.

And it can end destroying Asuna... just leaving the twiligth princess (if she see she was replaced, her ego probably won't take it).


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 26, 2012)

Freaks' Squeele

Gotta admit this Page reminded me just how much of a long way we have travelled with the Manga.

A tad depressing seeing it end upon seeing this by reminding us what everyone went through since then.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 26, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Still crossing my fingers for a sequel of some sort to cover the loose ends. It need not be long; even 2-3 volumes would be sufficient.



I agree.

But seriously, how come Chachamaru is on none of your lists of the predicted girl?


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 26, 2012)

Xelloss said:


> It's to easy to guess evangeline so it must be someone else.





-Ender- said:


> well shit  well i hope i like whoever it is....i could see it being chisame...



My first reaction was Chisame as well.  


BTW, is it me or the censors forgot to censor Yuuna's left breast and Maki's kitty?


----------



## Xelloss (Feb 26, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> I agree.
> 
> But seriously, how come Chachamaru is on none of your lists of the predicted girl?



We all know Chacha is yours, so why bother argue that.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 26, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> BTW, is it me or the censors forgot to censor Yuuna's left breast and Maki's kitty?



So I'm not the only one noticing.

End of the Manga.Going all out.

It was funny seeing Eva remain naked though in casual manner.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 26, 2012)

Ugh,so Asuna is not Negi's dream girl..


It's gotta be Chisame or Nodoka now.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 26, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> It's gotta be Chisame or Nodoka now.



Somehow I have a feeling in my gut we're gonna get a tad trolled.

Inb4 Yotsuba.



> Wonder if he learned some tricks from Kentaro (TLR)?



Can't judge on that account sorry.


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 26, 2012)

So chao and Future Eva have Dimension hoppers now  they are even more broken than ever!


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 26, 2012)

So, this is final chapter?


----------



## dream (Feb 26, 2012)

> Ugh,so Asuna is not Negi's dream girl..



I'm devastated.


----------



## Weather (Feb 26, 2012)

I knew Akamatsu would give me my Happy Ending. 

I am happy. Whoever Negi likes I approve.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 26, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Can't judge on that account sorry.



Well Red Hawks scan showed it was just an imperfect scan.  But sure was nice to think it was.


----------



## Random Member (Feb 26, 2012)

RedHawk's release of Chapter 353


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 26, 2012)

RedHawk's release of Chapter 353

I love Asuna's facial expression at the top of this page.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 26, 2012)

I still want to know how he died, apparently he aged some, but then stopped aging, but he didnt die of old age, so what the crap.

And what point in time did they return to?

And I guess its not Asuna he likes otherwise she wouldnt have made that reaction. 

Ken Akamatsu taking a great manga to mediocre in 3 chapters flat.


----------



## dream (Feb 26, 2012)

> I still want to know how he died, apparently he aged some, but then stopped aging, but he didnt die of old age, so what the crap.



Suicide might be likely if he wasn't killed by someone else. 



> Ken Akamatsu taking a great manga to mediocre in 3 chapters flat.



Yeah, these chapters have been a massive letdown.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 26, 2012)

Xelloss said:


> We all know Chacha is yours, so why bother argue that.






















Kira U. Masaki said:


> I still want to know how he died, apparently he aged some, but then stopped aging, but he didnt die of old age, so what the crap.



Negi? Brutalized in an OBD stomp thread.

Once we find the body, we'll likely either find lightsaber wounds or a large heel indentation


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 26, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Negi? Brutalized in an OBD stomp thread.
> 
> Once we find the body, we'll likely either find lightsaber wounds or a large heel indentation


I see what you did there.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 26, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yeah, these chapters have been a massive letdown.



Agreed.  It's like he decided to punk out and rushed the end.  Was Negima in danger of being cancelled or something?  The whole feel at the Magic World Arc's finale was that at least one more arc was necessary to resolve everything but this just falls horribly flat and feels like a cop-out.

Nevermind that a lot of the girls never really got the spotlight (the twins; Zazie, heck, her freakin' twin sister from out of nowhere got more attention than her, which is criminal when you consider she's apparently a demon princess; Yotsuba; Mana, etc.) to say nothing of all the dangling plot threads.

And did anybody else notice that Chao said she's going to return to her world (aka the horrible future she was willing to alter time to try and prevent)?  Isn't that kind of horribly depressing (not to mention comes off as a rip-off of Future Trunks)?

Dimensional traveling Eva... at least one good idea came out of that mess!  That would make for a lulzy spin-off (and many crossover fics)!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2012)

So, we need 3 more chapters to wrap things up? I wonder what's left at this point?


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 26, 2012)

G-Man said:


> Agreed.  It's like he decided to punk out and rushed the end.  Was Negima in danger of being cancelled or something?  The whole feel at the Magic World Arc's finale was that at least one more arc was necessary to resolve everything but this just falls horribly flat and feels like a cop-out.
> 
> Nevermind that a lot of the girls never really got the spotlight (the twins; Zazie, heck, her freakin' twin sister from out of nowhere got more attention than her, which is criminal when you consider she's apparently a demon princess; Yotsuba; Mana, etc.) to say nothing of all the dangling plot threads.
> 
> ...



We already went over this: when negima ends, Ken's liscense or what not with kondasha is up: which means he can take a break: mind you, he needs that, and who's to say he's done? he can come back after a few months.


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 26, 2012)

^People are nervous and disappointed about the manga ending like this since Akamatsu hasn't announced or even hinted at a sequel to properly conclude everything.


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 26, 2012)

I am too, but I also know; ken has always done quality, so it isn't too late


----------



## Kirito (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh god. I just finished reading the whole Pendragon series and it's like this, Negima. It wasn't the kind of dimension-hopping bullshit I was looking for.

Also, why can Chao get complacent with going back to the future? I mean, the World Tree isn't working right?

At least I can safely say Negi likes Eva.


----------



## stream (Feb 27, 2012)

I despair of ever learning who Negi likes... Though I am surprised that it is not Asuna.

It is just crazy how much untapped potential there still is in the manga. Akamatsu could go on spinning sequels all his life. I guess that is what you get when you start a story with 30+ main characters. Negima has always been crazy like that.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 27, 2012)

Also,all the cast we have watched so far is dead.

The original Negi and the original girls lived their lives,grew old,and died.

Asuna was taken to a parallel dimension and these people are not the same people she knew.

Also,what is going to happen to the Asuna in this reality when she wakes up in 130 years time and finds out that another Asuna lived the life she sacrificed to help the world.

Now that's fucking depressing.

Akamatsu dropped the ball on this (what I consider to be) rushed ending and a shitty resolution to the characters.


----------



## stream (Feb 27, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Asuna was taken to a parallel dimension and these people are not the same people she knew.


Nah, the dimensions branched at the point where she arrives. They are the same people.



Ciupy said:


> Also,what is going to happen to the Asuna in this reality when she wakes up in 130 years time and finds out that another Asuna lived the life she sacrificed to help the world.


No problem, she will go to the next dimension, is all 

Think before you answer: Are you going to argue about _LOGIC_ in a manga with magic, space travel and parallel dimensions?


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 27, 2012)

stream said:


> Nah, the dimensions branched at the point where she arrives. They are the same people.
> 
> 
> No problem, she will go to the next dimension, is all
> ...



Well,yes.

Internal logic and consistency is what I care about in any work of fiction.

I could accept a world that is powered by farts,but in that case it better be powered by farts 100% of the time and not use anything else..


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 27, 2012)

I liked this chapter, makes me feel warm all inside.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 27, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Also,all the cast we have watched so far is dead.
> 
> The original Negi and the original girls lived their lives,grew old,and died.
> 
> ...



Asuna wasn't taken to a parallel dimension, she was sent back in time.  

It was Chao who used the device to switch dimensions to her original timeline where Mars was destroyed to the one Negi saved it.   And Future Eva used the device to go looking for a dimension where Nagi is still around and not being with Erika.



Ciupy said:


> Also,what is going to happen to the Asuna in this reality when she wakes up in 130 years time and finds out that another Asuna lived the life she sacrificed to help the world.



Knowing time travel shows, its a cyclic paradox.   

To prove my case, go back to messages to Azuna.   Who was holding the camera if it wasn't Negi, Chisame, or Chachamaru?   What if it was Azuna?   And Negi's awkwardness in leaving the message for future Azuna could be, because she was there and he felt odd making a message to her, when she's right there.   And elderly Ayaka missing Azuna, perhaps the Twilight Princess regained her old self after everyone is gone?

So when Azuna wakes up from the slumber, Eva of the future (knowing what's going to happen), takes her back with Chao and the cycle happens all over again. 



Ciupy said:


> Now that's fucking depressing.
> 
> Akamatsu dropped the ball on this (what I consider to be) rushed ending and a shitty resolution to the characters.



Who knows if he really rushed it, because he's had quite a long time to think of the revised ending.

But if you compared to other mangas, this ending is longer than others.  Usually they wrap things up within one or two chapters.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 27, 2012)

TeenRyu said:


> I am too, but I also know; ken has always done quality, so it isn't too late



quaility , Ken's two biggest series are Love Hina - and a crappty Naru ending, and Negima; his other series are kind of forgettable


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 27, 2012)

Actually the ending of Love Hina was really well done, no loose ends and it was in the same style as the rest of the manga. You don't have to like Naru as a character, but the last time skip chapter was good.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 27, 2012)

There was also A. I. Love You, which was... mediocre at best. Considering my proclivities and the theme of that manga, that's kind of damning.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 27, 2012)

yea besides Ai, he also has mao chan and itsudatte my Santa on dvd, I dont have anything against either of them but they were average at best

and the naru ending is enough for me downgrade love hina overall, naru is such a bitch, she is beyond tsundere, I guess guys in Japan are Ms, because otherwise I cant see the fascination with tsunderes , they are always way overly popular in my opinion


----------



## Xelloss (Feb 27, 2012)

Well done tsunderes are good in my book but all the copies of shana, lousie etc... are horrible I think the only 1 I like is Taiga.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 27, 2012)

I like Shana, she actually has a reasonable backstory and explanation for her behavior and is pretty badass too. Never saw ZnT and have no intention of seeing it, Taiga is funny.

But really I think the ending of Love Hina was okay, sure Naru wasn't my favorite but they did make a good couple.


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 27, 2012)

Xelloss said:


> Well done tsunderes are good in my book but all the copies of shana, lousie etc... are horrible I think the only 1 I like is Taiga.


I watched a couple episodes of Toradora and found Taiga to be kind of annoying and bitchy. Same goes for Louise based on random clips of ZnT I have seen. Shana's tsundere levels aren't too extreme and she could actually be cool and down to earth at times. She's easily the best of the three IMO.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 27, 2012)

I've only read the Toradora manga.


----------



## Xelloss (Feb 27, 2012)

Taiga have good reasons, and by the end of the novel she actually stop her tsundere dementor.

There are old other good tsunderes Rin Tohasaka.


----------



## Markness (Feb 28, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> I liked this chapter, makes me feel warm all inside.



Yeah, it was quite the turnaround from the despairful feeling in the last one. Akamatsu was probably going into withdrawal from the lack of stripsneezes! 
But yeah, it was a good chapter and shows that the class will get a good sendoff.


----------



## hellosquared (Feb 28, 2012)

It would be hilarious if Ken trolls everyone and negi's crush is fate... or rakan lol


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 28, 2012)

Didn't he already say it was a girl?


----------



## Motor Bug2005 (Feb 28, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Didn't he already say it was a girl?


In Chapter 346 Negi did say he has been thinking about who he likes since the church confession in Chapter 165 so I think it's safe to assume that it is a girl who he likes.


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 28, 2012)

Motor Bug2005 said:


> In Chapter 346 Negi did say he has been thinking about who he likes since the church confession in Chapter 165 so I think it's safe to assume that it is a girl who he likes.


I remember I saw a remade picture of that church confession when Negi confessed that he thinks he is turning gay. I pray to god the one who did this wasn't a bloody seer, or something.

Btw I think it was from AQS release, are those guys still around?


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 28, 2012)

Motor Bug2005 said:


> In Chapter 346 Negi did say he has been thinking about who he likes since the church confession in Chapter 165 so I think it's safe to assume that it is a girl who he likes.



"Something like this can also be called Fate, you see".


----------



## Motor Bug2005 (Feb 28, 2012)

Something else has just occured to me: Eva's manga pactio card was bundled with Volume 36 LE which to me at least could suggest that we're getting an Eva pactio very soon + a possible confession from Negi.


----------



## Xelloss (Feb 28, 2012)

Also of note (somehow eva broke the barrier set to her on the future), as future eva seems free to move.


----------



## Motor Bug2005 (Feb 28, 2012)

Xelloss said:


> Also of note (somehow eva broke the barrier set to her on the future), as future eva seems free to move.


It seems like she broke the barrier on her own unless I've missed something that suggests otherwise.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 28, 2012)

Motor Bug2005 said:


> Something else has just occured to me: Eva's manga pactio card was bundled with Volume 36 LE which to me at least could suggest that we're getting an Eva pactio very soon + a possible confession from Negi.



With what?


----------



## stream (Feb 28, 2012)

I think Akamatsu is going to troll us all and end the manga without telling us


----------



## Motor Bug2005 (Feb 28, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> With what?


What do you mean by that?


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 28, 2012)

Motor Bug2005 said:


> What do you mean by that?



Volume 36 LE.

Just thought I take a look at the Card though I didn't understand just what is was bundled with.:sweat


----------



## Motor Bug2005 (Feb 28, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Volume 36 LE.
> 
> Just thought I take a look at the Card though I didn't understand just what is was bundled with.:sweat


I mean the Limited Edition of Volume 36.


----------



## White Rook (Feb 28, 2012)

Motor Bug2005 said:


> Something else has just occured to me: Eva's manga pactio card was bundled with Volume 36 LE which to me at least could suggest that we're getting an Eva pactio very soon + a possible confession from Negi.


Every pactio card (31 cards, including Negi's) is bundled with the limited edition of volume 37.

I don't think it suggests anything.


----------



## Motor Bug2005 (Feb 28, 2012)

White Rook said:


> Every pactio card (31 cards, including Negi's) is bundled with the limited edition of volume 37.
> 
> I don't think it suggests anything.


No, the Limited Edition of Volume *36* had Eva's manga pactio card bundled on its own as a free gift.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 28, 2012)

PPsycho said:


> I remember I saw a remade picture of that church confession when Negi confessed that he thinks he is turning gay. I pray to god the one who did this wasn't a bloody seer, or something.
> 
> Btw I think it was from AQS release, are those guys still around?



Or maybe the old meme will be revived and NegixNagi will become canon


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 28, 2012)

Motor Bug2005 said:


> It seems like she broke the barrier on her own unless I've missed something that suggests otherwise.





Xelloss said:


> Also of note (somehow eva broke the barrier set to her on the future), as future eva seems free to move.



I assumed Negi fulfilled his promise and found a way to drop the barrier.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 28, 2012)

Xelloss said:


> Well done tsunderes are good in my book but all the copies of shana, lousie etc... are horrible I think the only 1 I like is Taiga.



look I can tolerate if they only run off at the mouth, but when things start getting physically violent, case in point naru, and Louise, thats where I draw the line ; shit I remember the Sayonara Zetsubo Sensei sketch where because the one girl is always in bandages they thought the dad a scrawny looking salary worker had DV issues; but point is, its not funny and its not cute, now Im not saying you cant pull of a little over use of strength like Ryoko occasional does, but thats different


----------



## urca (Feb 28, 2012)

When will Negima return?.


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 28, 2012)

stream said:


> I think Akamatsu is going to troll us all and end the manga without telling us


I would laugh at all the people who actually care about pairings.


----------



## dream (Feb 28, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> I would laugh at all the people who actually care about pairings.



I would be devastated. 

Luckily there an awesome Negi x Eva fanfic that can keep me satisfied.


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 29, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> I would laugh at all the people who actually care about pairings.


Don't tell me you are satisfied with the way it's ending(so far). For what it's worth the least we could have is this one single resolve which has been in the air at least since the Festival Arc.


----------



## Motor Bug2005 (Feb 29, 2012)

Now that I think about it I wouldn't put it past Asuna to tease Negi about his supposed choice (her facial expressions while she's thinking about their compatibilty did look mischievous after all).


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 29, 2012)

PPsycho said:


> Don't tell me you are satisfied with the way it's ending(so far). For what it's worth the least we could have is this one single resolve which has been in the air at least since the Festival Arc.


You might want to go re-read what you quoted. I was talking about pairings only.


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 29, 2012)

I just meant that at this point revealing the person he likes is the only thing that's doable in 2 chapters. If Akamatsu cuts that out as well I'm afraid that the ending might be just bad.

And since you don't seem to care about that I just assumed that your fine with whats going on, my bad.


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 29, 2012)

No worries.


----------



## Motor Bug2005 (Mar 2, 2012)

Chapter 354 spoilers have appeared on 4chan: Low-Mid Regeneration

Here's the archive link in case the main thread goes down: Link removed


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 2, 2012)

Interesting enough. can't wait for a translation


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 2, 2012)

Yue's getting raped by Paio?


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 2, 2012)

There is only one possible culprit


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 2, 2012)

What am I reading?For a sec I thought this was a Doujinshi.

Y!?


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 2, 2012)

this is hilarious


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 2, 2012)

*pfffffffffffffft!!*


----------



## ForTheFun (Mar 2, 2012)

Hata spoilers: 


*Spoiler*: __ 





> the last 2 chapter is sort of gaiden like LH, so people should treat 353 as the "true end", this last two chapters I supposed will take care of lose ends.
> 
> the title is period 354, Strange Character! Magic Detective Yue (Heart), a Yue story, yeah! (but the fact that she shows up first pretty much mean she is out of the game?)
> 
> ...


----------



## Koori (Mar 2, 2012)

4chan, that nest filled with retards? What the hell are you doing searching for spoilers there?


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 2, 2012)

I really didn't need to see Yue getting groped.


----------



## dream (Mar 2, 2012)

These spoilers...


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 2, 2012)

So there's a timeskip now?


----------



## Motor Bug2005 (Mar 3, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> So there's a timeskip now?


Yes, a 7 year timeskip.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeah.... this ending is shaping up to be a disappointment lol.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 3, 2012)

I just hope you-know-who gets a decent sendoff


----------



## Kirito (Mar 3, 2012)

Motor Bug2005 said:


> Yes, a 7 year timeskip.



Sounds similar, like another magic-oriented manga had.

I still think the girl who Negi likes is Eva. He looked in her general direction when he was being chased at that hill where Chao said goodbye, and was the only girl without a pactio when Negi sneezed at the graduation party.


----------



## stream (Mar 5, 2012)

I think Akamatsu is deliberately baiting the fandom with all the spin-offs that could be created from Negima...


----------



## Ender (Mar 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




So Nodoka  I approve  too kawaii


----------



## Koori (Mar 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Negi in the last page.


----------



## Motor Bug2005 (Mar 5, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also if you ask me the biggest hint that Negi is with Nodoka is that if Negi had turned both her and Yue down I believe that it's likely that they would be working together now like they were in the picture of them working together in space in Chapter 352.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 5, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



How did you get that impression?


----------



## Motor Bug2005 (Mar 5, 2012)

Here's a translation of Chapter 354 by Red Savant: 

Also here's another translation of Chapter 354 by Dowolf: Link removed

If you ask me these translations seems to suggest that Yue doesn't want to talk about Negi which IMO implies that she was turned down by him.


----------



## Random Member (Mar 5, 2012)

Redhawk's 354


----------



## dream (Mar 5, 2012)

Pretty meh chapter, the only thing I really like is Yue's new hair. :33


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Pretty meh chapter, the only thing I really like is Yue's new hair. :33


Pretty much.

That aside, this chapter made me


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 5, 2012)

A full chapter of Yue... my dream come true... but I didn't need those last pages also I feel her character change a lot (still like the touch of weird drinks remain, and make it part of her style).


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 6, 2012)

Ah the boobie demon girl strikes again.  

I'd say Negi is the one that came to save the day, but maybe it's Nodoka?


----------



## hellosquared (Mar 6, 2012)

I was reading this and I checked my URL to make sure I didn't accidentally visit a hentai site by mistake. I'm almost about to squirt??? Naked groping? Oh goodness


----------



## dream (Mar 6, 2012)

hellosquared said:


> I was reading this and I checked my URL to make sure I didn't accidentally visit a hentai site by mistake. I'm almost about to squirt??? Naked groping? Oh goodness



Ken sure is taking the fanservice to new territories for Negima.


----------



## Hiruma (Mar 6, 2012)

Koori said:


> 4chan, that nest filled with retards? What the hell are you doing searching for spoilers there?



4ch gets stuff faster than most other areas of the net

Also: Very disappointed with how this manga is likely gonna end :/


----------



## Darth (Mar 6, 2012)

Adult Yue  

The fanservice hits new heights. Also, makie chan's brother is pretty young. It was an interesting introduction for him. I don't think Negi was the man in the last page, but it could happen. We'll see. 

A demon who steals underwear and fondles breasts though. That's just a little too creative/perverted. /smh


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 6, 2012)

Cool chapter is cool.
I like where this is going.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 6, 2012)

hellosquared said:


> I was reading this and I checked my URL to make sure I didn't accidentally visit a hentai site by mistake. I'm almost about to squirt??? Naked groping? Oh goodness





Eternal Goob said:


> Ken sure is taking the fanservice to new territories for Negima.



He's probably getting it all out of his system as he won't be able to write any more of it once the manga ends.


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 6, 2012)

*ignoring the unneeded part it was a pretty cool chapter*


----------



## Wrath (Mar 6, 2012)

So many potential spin-offs... Could easily farm them out and never have to lift a pen again.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 6, 2012)

Chachamaru spinoff or nothing


----------



## G-Man (Mar 6, 2012)

Darth said:


> Adult Yue
> 
> The fanservice hits new heights. Also, makie chan's brother is pretty young. It was an interesting introduction for him. I don't think Negi was the man in the last page, but it could happen. We'll see.
> 
> A demon who steals underwear and fondles breasts though. That's just a little too creative/perverted. /smh



I could have sworn that kid and the girl were the two little kids we see together during the festival arc only older!  Remember when Negi uses his magic to blow the girl's hat out of the zone where it's too dangerous for kids to confess their feelings because of the World Tree's magic, then later they are in the couples contest and win instead of Ako and Negi?  I'm positive it's those two kids!  I didn't realize the boy was Makie's little brother.  That's a neat little reveal at the end!

As for the demon, it's painfully obvious that is Paio/Pao/However-the-hell-you-spell-her-name from that team of mercenaries who were hunting Nodoka (and later the chapter at the Magical World bath house)!  She somehow got herself some extra arms but her bizarre obsession with feeling up other women's boobs hasn't changed at all!

My only lament is that while this was a fun chapter, and Magical Detective Yue is an awesome idea, it was clearly filler!  A filler chapter when we are about to hit the end feels like a slap in the face, especially with that cop-out from the previous chapter!  This would have worked better as a one-shot spin-off in stead of taking away space from valuable chapters we need for Akamatsu to resolve all the dangling plot threads!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 6, 2012)

Am I the only one thinking this chapter forebodes Yue x Negi. I honestly hope not, that would be awful, I dont mind Yue with Negi as part of a harem but not as a solo girl.


----------



## G-Man (Mar 6, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Am I the only one thinking this chapter forebodes Yue x Negi. I honestly hope not, that would be awful, I dont mind Yue with Negi as part of a harem but not as a solo girl.



I definitely did not get that impression.  I agree with MotorBug that this chapter seems to imply she wasn't the one who got chosen.

Incidentally, it's amusing that Yue didn't even want to be a detective but apparently all her school credits from the Magical World aren't accepted on Earth!


----------



## Sygurgh (Mar 6, 2012)

What a total copout.

I was interested in what happened to the characters, instead we teleport Asuna to an alternate timeline populated with the clones of the original characters for a happy ending. What about the original-Negi, the one I cared about?  Why did he die, what happened to him? He was totally written off. What about alternate-Asuna, she is sleeping and alternative-Negi is content with original-Asuna, forgetting about his own not-so-alternative-Asuna?

I’m a bit pissed.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 6, 2012)

Asuna didnt travel to an alternate timeline, she traveled back in time.   And Negi and Azuna are the originals, not clones or parallel universe counterparts.


----------



## berserking_fury (Mar 6, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> Asuna didnt travel to an alternate timeline, she traveled back in time.   And Negi and Azuna are the originals, not clones or parallel universe counterparts.



She traveled back in time creating an alternate timeline, so technically she did travel to an alternate timeline. The one she came from still exists, and the events that happen there still happened. So the negi and classmates she's now with are different ones.


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 6, 2012)

"I'm leaking"?

Way to keep things classy for the finale Akamatsu. :\


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 6, 2012)

G-Man said:


> I definitely did not get that impression.  I agree with MotorBug that this chapter seems to imply she wasn't the one who got chosen.
> 
> Incidentally, it's amusing that Yue didn't even want to be a detective but apparently all her school credits from the Magical World aren't accepted on Earth!



No the way I look at Negi has yet to chose, its only been 7 years, and now he would be 17 and the girl 20, and who do they show but Yue. Confess to her in the last chapter, anyone.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 6, 2012)

berserking_fury said:


> She traveled back in time creating an alternate timeline, so technically she did travel to an alternate timeline. The one she came from still exists, and the events that happen there still happened. So the negi and classmates she's now with are different ones.



Yes and no.   Timelines are like trees and Azuna simply went back to the roots of that tree, while Eva and Chao skipped between branches.

Given Azuna went back to the past, it's still the original timeline.   However, you can't say it's an alternate future, there is a good possibility of a paradox where they are in that same timeline and while Azuna is sleeping, her future self is in the past living the life she wanted while asleep.

And given Yue talking about the space agency that Negi obviously set up, I think that's the likely scenaro.   Thus no different timeline but a paradox like you have in Futurama.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 7, 2012)

Can we all just agree that time travel is confusing and leave it at that?


----------



## berserking_fury (Mar 7, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> Yes and no.   Timelines are like trees and Azuna simply went back to the roots of that tree, while Eva and Chao skipped between branches.
> 
> Given Azuna went back to the past, it's still the original timeline.   However, you can't say it's an alternate future, there is a good possibility of a paradox where they are in that same timeline and while Azuna is sleeping, her future self is in the past living the life she wanted while asleep.
> 
> And given Yue talking about the space agency that Negi obviously set up, I think that's the likely scenaro.   Thus no different timeline but a paradox like you have in Futurama.



I agree on the tree analogy, but I'm going to have to disagree on the not being an alternate timeline part. If we look at the little timeline diagram Chao had 



It shows the diverging timelines because all events within them would be different such as Asuna now being with her classmates instead of them growing up waiting for her or in Chao's own timeline where the magical world collapsed and war broke out. 

It's like when Chao went back in time, her actions their changed the course of history by telling Negi about the war. Giving 2nd timeline a chance to make the necessary arrangements to prevent the war in the first place. The fact that Chao still exists and has her own timeline suggests that these are alternate timelines. 

Now that Asuna went back in time the events in the 2nd will be different then this third one as everyone won't have to live their lives without her.

The paradox however would be the timeline we're following now having two Asuna's one asleep while the other lives out her life.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 7, 2012)

You guys are aruging to me that it's an alternate timeline and not the original, when it's not.   It's the original timeline with a different future.


As for the Paradox, thats my point.   Chao simply created a type of grandfather paradox, so instead of an alternate future, that actually was the future.


----------



## stream (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes, the point is that those are really the people she knows. There are two timelines separating at the moment she reappears, but there is no difference between the people she left and those she will live with now.

It's important, dammit!


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 7, 2012)

So, to sum it all up then:


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 7, 2012)

I heard Taiga so here I am.

I took a look at the most recent chapter. Other than one of my favorite series characters getting almost defiled all the way by a filler comic relief character, had you time sent me this chapter more than a year ago I'd have thought it awesome. Making Yue a magical detective can't be hated on.

It's just the sense there's a lot of stuff we never saw. Where's Tsukuyomi? Dead? Walking around with a Sagat scar? Sharing a cell with Chigusa?

I'd use some gaidens.

Still trade waiting.


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 7, 2012)

*I will really be pissed if Negi ends up with Asuna
p.s i hope he ends with Nadoka, Ku Fei or Ako*


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 7, 2012)

People like Ako?


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 7, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> People like Ako?



*I do apparently 
Seriously i'm good with anyone not named Asuna*


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 7, 2012)

Asuna's hardly the worst character.

That title belongs to either Anya, the twins, Ako, or Quartum


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 7, 2012)

Charcan said:


> had you time sent me this chapter more than a year ago I'd have thought it awesome.






> It's just the sense there's a lot of stuff we never saw. Where's Tsukuyomi? Dead? Walking around with a Sagat scar? Sharing a cell with Chigusa?


Holy shit, I forgot Tsukuyomi even existed. Now that you mention it though, where the hell is that psycho bitch? 



Endless Mike said:


> Asuna's hardly the worst character.
> 
> That title belongs to either Anya, the twins, Ako, or Quartum


What's wrong with Anya?

Twins were always just there to me.

Ako doesn't bother me.

Quartum is a bro.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 8, 2012)

> Holy shit, I forgot Tsukuyomi even existed. Now that you mention it though, where the hell is that psycho bitch?



Forever licking haunted blades in whatever editorial limbo she's stuck in.





> What's wrong with Anya?
> 
> Twins were always just there to me.
> 
> ...



Anya went from zero to attempted assault in the presence of characters I like far more (Yue and Nodoka) during her re-introduction, so the odds were always against her. She did almost nothing and now her best moment is a photograph she's not even fully visible in, bro!!!

The twins hogged an entire chapter way back. When you think about what Zazie's Festival chapter could have been, that's child custody losing, train cart hopping, hobo clown levels of sad.

Ako was... mishandled. At this point I will neither bash nor defend her.

As for Quartum over the baddie fence, most of those albinos of war did little of note beyond being a pain in the ass to fight past for most everyone in attendance. Fate at least tries to bullshit your free will away while sipping on coffee and invades Shinmeiryuu headquarters for weekend jobs.

Peace.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 8, 2012)

Hah, I think Ken just got tired from writing 2 super long arcs, one of which fizzled out (I'm talking about the Magic World), not to include the absurd amount of characterization he'd have to do with the others (Cheerleaders, Twins, Zazie), and the skewing of the tiers (I liked Negi in Mahora Festival, where he used his brain more than "lol raiten taisou").

At least Yue's in the 2nd to last chapter though. I appreciate it, she's my favorite character after all.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 8, 2012)

By the way, where the hell is Kotaro?

Ako was alright, just your usual girl with a secret scar that was never really explained how she got it.
Anya was in the spotlight for about, 2 chapters? What's that comparing to the other 350?
Twins are even less memorable.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Basilikos (Mar 9, 2012)

> Forever licking haunted blades in whatever editorial limbo she's stuck in.






> Anya went from zero to attempted assault in the presence of characters I like far more (Yue and Nodoka) during her re-introduction, so the odds were always against her. She did almost nothing and now her best moment is a photograph she's not even fully visible in, bro!!!


I don't see how that makes her bad, but meh.



> The twins hogged an entire chapter way back. When you think about what Zazie's Festival chapter could have been, that's child custody losing, train cart hopping, hobo clown levels of sad.


Eh, those two, they're just goofy kids I never cared about.



> Ako was... mishandled. At this point I will neither bash nor defend her.


Well, I admit that the Ako stuff in the middle of the Negi-Rakan fight was bad timing. Other than that, I'm ok with her character.



> As for Quartum over the baddie fence, most of those albinos of war did little of note beyond being a pain in the ass to fight past for most everyone in attendance. Fate at least tries to bullshit your free will away while sipping on coffee and invades Shinmeiryuu headquarters for weekend jobs. Peace.


Um, k.


----------



## Sayaka Knight (Mar 9, 2012)

Spoilers for chapter 355 The Breaker: New Waves 62


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*NegixYue fans are gonna love this*


----------



## Motor Bug2005 (Mar 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Judging by these spoilers it looks to me like we have a NegixYue ending on our hands so I'll be the first to say congratulations to all of the NegixYue fans on this board. OTOH I could be jumping the shark here.


----------



## Markness (Mar 9, 2012)

I almost dropped my iPhone in laughter while reading the chapter, especially when Yue said she was about to leak! Total hentai doujinshi dialogue right there!  She has come a long way since the timeskip, though. 

I first thought it was Chamo stealing the underwear since that was his trademark. Didn't expect to see Paio Zi again! Akamatsu's really good at surprising the reader.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



YYYYYYYYEEEEEAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

NO ONE GAVE THE LIBRARY DUO A CHANCE

YYYYYYYEAEEEEEEAAAAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 9, 2012)

Sayaka Knight said:


> Spoilers for chapter 355 *chapter 432*



WTG Kotoro!   


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well given those above saying it's a NegixYue Ending, the spoilers don't look too conclusive for me to outright say it.   But given Adult Yue had her own chapter, that looks to be the case.   Though sort of disappointed because rather seen Nodoka be the one.





And........The End.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't think I will be satisfied with this ending, but I'll refrain from judgement untill the full chapter is out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



If it's Yue- an ok choice, but totally unexpected.


----------



## stream (Mar 9, 2012)

Motor Bug2005 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by these spoilers it looks to me like we have a NegixYue ending on our hands so I'll be the first to say congratulations to all of the NegixYue fans on this board. OTOH I could be jumping the shark here.



She calls him "師匠" (master). That's not exactly the same as Honey Dear. So I think you are wrong, but  is not the proper expression for it either!


----------



## Kirito (Mar 9, 2012)

At least Natsumi x Kotaro is canon. I like that pairing.



stream said:


> She calls him "師匠" (master). That's not exactly the same as Honey Dear. So I think you are wrong, but  is not the proper expression for it either!





> especially given the word that there's one spoiler pic that's not being posted for now due to it being a big spoiler (and the poster wanting to keep that moment a surprise).



I guess the defining moment is out already but is not being posted for suspense.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 9, 2012)

Motor Bug2005 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by these spoilers it looks to me like we have a NegixYue ending on our hands so I'll be the first to say congratulations to all of the NegixYue fans on this board. OTOH I could be jumping the shark here.





Kirito said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If this is confirmed, I will perform the Validation Dance.

Heck I'll do it anyway.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 9, 2012)

But what happens to Cha-chan?


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 9, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> But what happens to Cha-chan?


She meets Sol's heel.

Or Saga's fist if you prefer.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 9, 2012)

Pssh... Negima fans aren't allowed to denigrate Cha-chan


----------



## dream (Mar 9, 2012)

Eh, seems like an extremely meh end to the manga though it wasn't unexpected.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 9, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Pssh... Negima fans aren't allowed to denigrate Cha-chan


Too late. 



Eternal Goob said:


> Eh, seems like an extremely meh end to the manga though it wasn't unexpected.


At least not initially....


----------



## dream (Mar 9, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> At least not initially....



Yeah, I was hoping for an awesome end until it was announced just how many chapters were left.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 9, 2012)

Doesn't seem to be a Yue end, actually.

Either way, what a flat ending to this series.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 9, 2012)

So many unanswered questions and unresolved things.... 

Why, Akamatsu? 

WHY?


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 9, 2012)

He's just leaving it open for a sequel/continuation. I mean, that's practically inevitable.


----------



## Rice Ball (Mar 9, 2012)

Did the series end by the authors choice or the publisher?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 9, 2012)

Negima ending in a handful of chapters and Saint Seiya Episode G en route to doing the same thing, smh.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 9, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> He's just leaving it open for a sequel/continuation. I mean, that's practically inevitable.


I hope so.



Rice Ball said:


> Did the series end by the authors choice or the publisher?


Whoa, you're still active here?!


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Basilikos (Mar 9, 2012)

^I don't get it.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 9, 2012)

^You've never played Final Fantasy X?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rv6xVE1g3YU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 9, 2012)

Nope. I've never been much of a gamer.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 9, 2012)

Damn. I was hoping it would brighten everyone's mood


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 10, 2012)

New spoiler pic from the last chapter of Negima.



*Spoiler*: __ 



 Konoka and Setsuna married each others.
Yue and Nodoka healed the pain of losing their first love with each other.
Also from what the people who read the chapter said, nothing about Negi's favorite is said.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 10, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No they didn't marry each other. It was left ambiguous.

Spoilers thanks to 4chan


*Spoiler*: __ 



Giving out some spoilers for 355.

-A reunion for Ala Alba and also a meeting between Ala Rubra and Ala Alba, which means a big party.
-Nagi is there.
-Yue's named got remembered by Nagi due to her awesome display earlier (fight from previous chapter). Nagi also teases Yue by wondering if she has a thing for Negi (due to her fighting style being just like Negi).
-Not everyone from Ala Alba made it to the reunion.
-Next time and when possible, Negi wants Nagi to be able to meet all his students who are more like his dear comrades.

Nitpicking some of the girls' entries:

-Zazie's is a guardian and also a goodwill ambassador (as a demon princess from Venus, no doubt) Her story is for another time set in the future.

-Chao - No one can stand before her because she wields technology that gives her time manipulation and magic that lets her traverse between parallel worlds. Chao still fights for peace in her original world. Also, is the last boss of justice. Often, one way or another, comes to visit Mahora play/visit.

-Eva obtained her freedom. She continues to watch over the fate of the boy and girl whom she saw herself in. Her story regarding the one she loved is a story for another time. (Damn it, Ken!)

-Both Setsuna and Konoka got married in 2017. To who? That's left ambiguous. Tsukuyomi.continues to stalk Setsuna. 

-Yue and Nodoka work in the same post in ISSDA. Yue is both a space detective and a magical detective

-Kaede is able to traverse space with flesh and blood due to usual training as a wanderer ninja.

-Mana continues to fight, crossing many battlefields. She also participated in the War for Independence in Mars that took place at the start of the 22nd Century. The reason for Asuna's delay in awakening was due to that war.

-Asuna - last descendant of the oldest royal family in the magic world. Worked as the symbol of harmony between the old and new world. Also spend time to restore her kingdom. Has a busy life, but still makes time to maintain contact with all her friends. Is Iincho's eternal quarreling friend.


----------



## Markness (Mar 10, 2012)

Nodoka looks the most womanly in that pic. :33

Sequel potential is certainly showing in those spoilers.


----------



## Sayaka Knight (Mar 10, 2012)

Here's a few more pictures including the one Judge Fudge put up Link removed


----------



## Koori (Mar 10, 2012)

Esomark said:


> Nodoka looks the most womanly in that pic. :33
> 
> Sequel potential is certainly showing in those spoilers.



Yeah, the "a story for another time" and more.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 10, 2012)

Ku fei looks great.


----------



## Koori (Mar 10, 2012)

> First twit: *"I've just finished drawing the final chapter of Negima (Chapter 355)! Thank you for all your support over these past nine years. =ʕ◕̀ᴥ◕́ʔ=... I certainly have no intention of retiring, so look forward to my next work or sequel(?)"*


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 10, 2012)

So Ken is considering a sequel? That's good news.


----------



## Koori (Mar 10, 2012)

More than consider, he probably had it in mind from the very beggining, given how many are the loose ends.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 10, 2012)

Chachamaru with glasses....

In b4 Endless Mike.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 10, 2012)

I really dig Ku Fei, Nodoka, Yue, Makie, and Ako.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 10, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Chachamaru with glasses....
> 
> In b4 Endless Mike.



Looks like she decided to become a scientist like her mother.

Hot


----------



## Wrath (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice. But frustrating.


----------



## hellosquared (Mar 10, 2012)

Goddamn it. Negi ended up with fate didn't he. Reunion implies he haven't seen them in a long time. And the fact that most of the girls have given up/no rampant jealously probably implies negi was batting for the other team the whole time. 

And the quip from Rakan, "what's wrong with guys"? Seals the deal.


----------



## legoffjacques (Mar 10, 2012)

Kirito said:


> No they didn't marry each other. It was left ambiguous.
> 
> Spoilers thanks to 4chan
> 
> ...




Well, It's _implied_.
The chapter is up at redhawkscans, you'll have a little surprise about Hakase  .
That's said, duh, some plotholes are explained, but all in all, we can only hope in spin-offs and/or a sequel, because this ending is a mess.


----------



## hellosquared (Mar 10, 2012)

Kirito said:


> No they didn't marry each other. It was left ambiguous.
> 
> Spoilers thanks to 4chan
> 
> ...



It is certainly suspicious that they are the only ones that were given a fixed year. Granted it's possible for a double marriage, but with all the lez innuendo? Doubtful, they're probably doing more muffin diving than a submarine bakery delivery service.


----------



## Lightysnake (Mar 10, 2012)

Yeah, Konoka and Setsuna show up together...both married in the same year...

You want to claim they didn't marry one another, you give me a fucking break, man! You think in JAPAN, Ken could come out and say it like that? No chance.


----------



## legoffjacques (Mar 10, 2012)

Seriously guys,we got trolled twice. Hakase, just Hakase 
Good thing she's a secondary character.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 10, 2012)

After seeing that, I honestly think this manga should have been axed about ten chapters ago and just left hanging. These last few chapters got progressively worse. WTF, his dad all of sudden just appears? They never reveal who he picked, it was just a mess.


----------



## raphxenon (Mar 10, 2012)

looks like konoka won huh, after treating negi's family she married him eh


----------



## Koori (Mar 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So it's Makie. Very good choice, Negi.




Now to wait for the announced sequel.


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 10, 2012)

Kaede the space ninja.

Only good thing about this ending.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 10, 2012)

In all honest I am satisfied with the ending. Plus some of that statements give a big hint of a continuation.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 10, 2012)

Well that ending was a total piece of shit.


----------



## Koori (Mar 10, 2012)

^Talk to yourself



Xelloss said:


> In all honest I am satisfied with the ending. Plus some of that statements give a big hint of a continuation.



Hello? After he finished doing the last chapter, Akamatsu in his twitter said he's going to do a sequel.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 10, 2012)

Well I rather keep low expectations.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 10, 2012)

Well, I liked the fact that they gave an epilogue for all the characters but some of the more glaring questions remained unanswered. 

And why did I have a feeling Chisame would eventually end up being a hikkimori of some sort? Ken didn't even try hiding it.


----------



## G-Man (Mar 10, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Well that ending was a total piece of shit.





Koori said:


> ^Talk to yourself
> 
> Hello? After he finished doing the last chapter, Akamatsu in his twitter said he's going to do a sequel.



He's allowed to express his opinion (which I happen to share).  The fact that there will be a sequel doesn't change the fact that this is a sh*t ending in my and his opinion.  In fact, there being a sequel makes it worse IMHO!  Why give the characters' epilogues if he's going to tell their stories eventually!?

Either he goes on with the sequel but a good chunk of the tension is killed by the fact that we know how they will all end up eventually, or the sequel will focus on entirely new characters in that world with our favorites reduced to guest cameos.  Either would suck hard!  If he was going to wrap up all the loose ends with a sequel he should have ended things earlier and taken this break to recharge his creative juices!  None of us would have minded (much)!

Hell, now we know for a fact which of the girls played key roles in saving his dad, plus the chapter spoils that Lifemaker had somehow possessed Nagi, so there goes all the tension of the  (supposedly) inevitable Lifemaker Arc!


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 10, 2012)

Koori said:


> ^Talk to yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Hello? After he finished doing the last chapter, Akamatsu in his twitter said *he's going to do a sequel.*



*It was a* *maybe*


----------



## Koori (Mar 10, 2012)

Yup, but he said it, so...

And to @G-Man, it's not "what" but "how".


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 10, 2012)

G-Man said:


> He's allowed to express his opinion (which I happen to share).  The fact that there will be a sequel doesn't change the fact that this is a sh*t ending in my and his opinion.  In fact, there being a sequel makes it worse IMHO!  Why give the characters' epilogues if he's going to tell their stories eventually!?
> 
> Either he goes on with the sequel but a good chunk of the tension is killed by the fact that we know how they will all end up eventually, or the sequel will focus on entirely new characters in that world with our favorites reduced to guest cameos.  Either would suck hard!  If he was going to wrap up all the loose ends with a sequel he should have ended things earlier and taken this break to recharge his creative juices!  None of us would have minded (much)!
> 
> Hell, now we know for a fact which of the girls played key roles in saving his dad, plus the chapter spoils that Lifemaker had somehow possessed Nagi, so there goes all the tension of the  (supposedly) inevitable Lifemaker Arc!



I agree with this 100 percent, its like having a video game ending, and then saying oh were putting out a dlc, and you have to retcon everything

look fact is whether there is a sequel or not the ending was awful and rushed, and the half assing that Akamatsu just pulled off make Togashi looking like the hardest working mangaka of all time


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 10, 2012)

So Lifemaker battle got off-paneled. Seriously, why?


----------



## shadowlords (Mar 10, 2012)

So who did he marry in the end..


----------



## berserking_fury (Mar 10, 2012)

Read the last chap. and i'm now really hoping for a sequel.

The ending wasn't bad, but very anti-climatic (Nagi just showing up is a big one) with all these events just glossed over.


----------



## blackhound89 (Mar 10, 2012)

IF he doesnt make a sequel , this will be officially the worst ending I have ever saw on a mainstream manga, the worse by far


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 10, 2012)

Wait, what happened to Hakase?

I'm not actually going to read the chapter yet and all of these responses on this thread leave me confused as to what the fuck actually happened.


----------



## raphxenon (Mar 10, 2012)

to all yuri fans sad to say that didn't happen, the timeframe better their marriage is wide, after treating negi's family she married after it, unlike setsuna she took her time space travelling, from the looks it konoka married negi after she treated her family


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 10, 2012)

I just saw the chapter. I lol'd and I wish I was drunk right now, but at least Chachazero made it to that cool Final Fantasy page.

Nagi should have Lifemakered their silly faces and cued the rumored sequel.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 10, 2012)

raphxenon said:


> to all yuri fans sad to say that didn't happen, the timeframe better their marriage is wide, after treating negi's family she married after it, unlike setsuna she took her time space travelling, from the looks it konoka married negi after she treated her family



Honestly, I thought Setsuna was always the best fit for negi


----------



## legoffjacques (Mar 10, 2012)

Someone is in denial.
Let's see if someone is going to take the bait 



Endless Mike said:


> Wait, what happened to Hakase?
> 
> I'm not actually going to read the chapter yet and all of these responses on this thread leave me confused as to what the fuck actually happened.



Well,
*Spoiler*: __ 



she marries Godel, no, seriously


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 10, 2012)

I'll admit, it was heartwarming seeing Negi's class grown up and well after all those tears. :33

On the other hand, only a sequel with mass levels of retcon can properly conclude everything at this point.  I hope we get one soon. Because it would be pitiful for Akamatsu to end everything like this.


----------



## Ender (Mar 11, 2012)

WHO THE HELL DID HE MARRY!?! WTF KEN!? 

edit: its not friggen makie  you think the kid would recognize his brother-in-law from some other place than TV?  and not ask for his autograph  it could be konoka who knows  at this point, its the only alternative other than asuna i accept, since nodoka and yue are out of the picture  even though she's suppose to yurilove marry setsuna ....


----------



## raphxenon (Mar 11, 2012)

if you read all the hardship konoka goes through, just to heal all negi's family members it all end up on negi, seriously guys you should have seen it coming since ken said that in negima it's mitsumi's turn, so who do you think is the yamato nadeshiko is class 3-A?


----------



## Ender (Mar 11, 2012)

^considering how close they were...its not a far stretch that she wanted to do it for him...not just to marry into the family...i'll wait for an official answer...


----------



## legoffjacques (Mar 11, 2012)

^
Even if Konoka and Setsuna didn't marry each other, nowhere in the chapter is stated that Negi got married or even started a romantic relationship. So if Konoka married someone, it's either a new character (one of her suitors) or Setsuna. Given the previous infos (and my fanboysm) I put my bets on the latter.
As for who is going to end up with Negi, it's left open ended. Akamatsu didn't want to upset anyone, or is planning for a sequel. Poor Yue...


----------



## Lightysnake (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh, look. Someone who thinks Konoka married Setsuna because...what, she did a nice, human thing? When Setsuna married in the same year?

Deluded people trying to fool themselves about the icky gays I see....


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 11, 2012)

Lol pairing wars. 

Why don't we shelf the question of who Konoka and Setsuna married until we get confirmation, hm? Anything else until then is nothing more than fanboy/girlism and wild speculation.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 11, 2012)

legoffjacques said:


> ^
> Even if Konoka and Setsuna didn't marry each other, nowhere in the chapter is stated that Negi got married or even started a romantic relationship. So if Konoka married someone, it's either a new character (one of her suitors) or Setsuna. Given the previous infos (and my fanboysm) I put my bets on the latter.
> As for who is going to end up with Negi, it's left open ended. Akamatsu didn't want to upset anyone, or is planning for a sequel. Poor Yue...



actually this, my take was that he is still single, remeber negi is only 17 at this point, and to me it still seems like a few of the girls are vying for his attention; makie was just getting a little ahead of her self

@lighty look if thats what happened so be it, I dont care, but can we stop having people grasping at straws, I find that it a lot more often the case in anime manga that someone thinks a pairing is yuri or yaoi and its not, from what I have seen Asian cultures have different norms; additionally why must every harem throw something in their, dude its a harem, how is that somehow a coup for the gay community that a yuri couple is thrown in their for fan service; for God's sake Negi sneezes and the clothes of 13-14 year old girls flys off, and you think Akamatsu is making some grand social statement, right kid.


----------



## Markness (Mar 11, 2012)

Just read the chapter. There's still a lot unsaid but atleast Negi got to reunite with Nagi like he wanted and everything is peaceful for everyone else. I'll be content with that for a good while. There's still BAA Last Order and a handful of others still going.


----------



## legoffjacques (Mar 11, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Lol pairing wars.
> 
> Why don't we shelf the question of who Konoka and Setsuna married until we get confirmation, hm? Anything else until then is nothing more than fanboy/girlism and wild speculation.



You are right, so I'll stop.
The fact is that if Ken is being cautious with the main character future romance, I don't really think that a potential shitstormer like their relationship is going to have more closure than this. So all is left ia speculation.
Well, I at least expect a real ending for Negi (and his mother, where the heck is arika?!).


----------



## The Wanderer (Mar 11, 2012)

I think that the ones who have the best shot, in a manner of speaking are either Ayaka and Asuna. 

Unlike the other characters they're still close to Negi despite all the years that passed. That should count for something in the sequel...


----------



## dream (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh well, I suppose that the ending could have been worse.  At least quite a few people are happy happy here.


----------



## Lightysnake (Mar 11, 2012)

raphxenon said:


> to all yuri fans sad to say that didn't happen, the timeframe better their marriage is wide, after treating negi's family she married after it, unlike setsuna she took her time space travelling, from the looks it konoka married negi after she treated her family





Kira U. Masaki said:


> actually this, my take was that he is still single, remeber negi is only 17 at this point, and to me it still seems like a few of the girls are vying for his attention; makie was just getting a little ahead of her self
> 
> @lighty look if thats what happened so be it, I dont care, but can we stop having people grasping at straws, I find that it a lot more often the case in anime manga that someone thinks a pairing is yuri or yaoi and its not, from what I have seen Asian cultures have different norms; additionally why must every harem throw something in their, dude its a harem, how is that somehow a coup for the gay community that a yuri couple is thrown in their for fan service; for God's sake Negi sneezes and the clothes of 13-14 year old girls flys off, and you think Akamatsu is making some grand social statement, right kid.



Yeah, most of those pairings don't have dozens of chapters of development, other characters blatantly supporting them as a couple, and * a tongue kiss between them*

Good lord...


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 11, 2012)

That was disappointing. Such lackluster ending that I'm not even looking forward to the continuation which most likely would have (mostly) new cast of characters.


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Mar 11, 2012)

I felt like I was trolled by the ending.


----------



## stream (Mar 11, 2012)

I like the ending  I don't mind at all that we don't have another huge arc with a foregone conclusion.

Still wondering WTF happened to Arika, though.

Regarding pairings, well it is obvious that Negi chose Takane in the end, right?


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 11, 2012)

Akabara Strauss said:


> I felt like I was trolled by the ending.



*felt like?*

no bro yo...no, we *were* all trolled till the bitter end


----------



## PDQ (Mar 11, 2012)

Blah, how do you rush an ending after over 350 chapters?  While not knowing who Negi pairs off with is unfortunate, the Nagi part is mainly what makes it seem rushed.


Also, thinking a few chapters back into the future, how did they manage to kill off a robot, ghost, and a demon(Zazie)?  Or were they just hiding?


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 11, 2012)

MSN was a good read, sad to see it go


----------



## Kirito (Mar 11, 2012)

Mahou Meitantei Yue in a month people. In a month.


----------



## Ender (Mar 11, 2012)

touche on the tongue pactio catch  forgot about that  they r cannon


----------



## Koori (Mar 11, 2012)

He's either gonna do a spinoff or focus on each girl individually. Personally I would prefer the later, I'm very interested in how did Eva gain her freedom.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 11, 2012)

Why did he end MSN so suddenly again? Did he get bored of it?


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 11, 2012)

Something about his wife having a kid iirc.


----------



## Koori (Mar 11, 2012)

It's not like he didn't say a year ago that the series was approaching its end.

Speculations raised up, but in the end it has nothing to do with family issues nor with his health, specially when you read his latest twit where he says he's not retiring.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 11, 2012)

So the ending is bad because it's bad? That's bad.


----------



## armorknight (Mar 11, 2012)

PPsycho said:


> So the ending is bad because it's bad? That's bad.



Yeah. Sequel aside this is still one of the worst endings to a long-running action series I've ever seen.


----------



## Koori (Mar 11, 2012)

The ending per se is really good, it's the many still unanswered plot points what bother some people.

But worst ending ever? Whoever says that has no idea and should stop reading any type of book. There's an abismal difference between an ending that is bad because it's and an ending that certain individuals think is bad because of some loose ends the author left hanging down for later.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 11, 2012)

It was a nice read. I still think one last arc would have been good.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 11, 2012)

I hate this ending. This is the worst way to end a long running comic. This is the equivalent of ending a show with a clip show.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 11, 2012)

legoffjacques said:


> Well,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



wut



Basilikos said:


> Lol pairing wars.
> 
> Why don't we shelf the question of who Konoka and Setsuna married until we get confirmation, hm? Anything else until then is nothing more than fanboy/girlism and wild speculation.



Completely agree.



Koori said:


> He's either gonna do a spinoff or focus on each girl individually. Personally I would prefer the later, I'm very interested in how did Eva gain her freedom.



If we have to suffer through a spinoff for the likes of Ako, Yuuna, Akira, and the twins to get a Chachamaru spinoff, that's a decent trade-off as far as I'm concerned 



Lord Yu said:


> I hate this ending. This is the worst way to end a long running comic. This is the equivalent of ending a show with a clip show.



I'll reserve judgement until I actually read it.

Which should be in like a week, considering my schedule.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 11, 2012)

This is in no way the worst ending I've seen in a manga, but for a series I regarded as one of my favorites of the ongoing ones I'm just dissapointed. Even if there will be a sequel, those last 2 chapters were a complete letdown for me.


----------



## Koori (Mar 11, 2012)

That I can agree. At least Akamatsu had the honesty to tell us how much the series had left, with a year in advance no less.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 11, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> Yeah, most of those pairings don't have dozens of chapters of development, other characters blatantly supporting them as a couple, and * a tongue kiss between them*
> 
> Good lord...



Dude get over it, it was fan service; this is a comedy harem about magic; oh my God Ken was linking Asuna and Negi for the majority of the series, he supports i*c*st; oh my God, Negi and Eva, Ken supports shotacons 

My gripe is not the pairing, but the fact you think it has some special meaning, it deosnt, the only reason harems have yuri pairings, is because guys like yuri


----------



## Darth (Mar 11, 2012)

It wasn't as fulfilling of an ending, but it was an ending nonetheless. 

a good read all around. I just wish it was more clear. Was hoping to see more adult Asuna as well. She certainly grew up!


----------



## White Rook (Mar 11, 2012)

Koori said:


> At least Akamatsu had the honesty to tell us how much the series had left, with a year in advance no less.


Can you give a source for that?


----------



## Koori (Mar 11, 2012)

Search for his twits, it should be there.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 11, 2012)

Koori said:


> The ending per se is really good, it's the many still unanswered plot points what bother some people.



And some of them are more important than others. I'd want to see more of Nagi and Arika.



> But worst ending ever? Whoever says that has no idea and should stop reading any type of book. There's an abismal difference between an ending that is bad because it's and an ending that certain individuals think is bad because of some loose ends the author left hanging down for later.



Negativity can be kind of contagious and pleasant to indulge into.


----------



## mailer-daemon (Mar 11, 2012)

Ken should've placed the manga in hiatus instead of rushing the ending imo.


----------



## Darth (Mar 11, 2012)

hiatus for how long? Until his child grew out of infancy? I'd rather an end now, then three years from now.


----------



## pikachuwei (Mar 11, 2012)

I really hope Ken makes a sequel that finishes off all the loose ends and is full of epic

otherwise my fav manga of all just got one of the most derpmode endings ever....


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 11, 2012)

He should continue and give Chachazero an adult body similar to Chachamaru's, but have her talk the same as her doll form.


----------



## NarutoXHinata (Mar 12, 2012)

What the hell i don't get it. So what was the point of having chapters dedicated to finding out whom Negi was in love with?

LOL i got trolled very bad.


----------



## blackhound89 (Mar 12, 2012)

NarutoXHinata said:


> What the hell i don't get it. So what was the point of having chapters dedicated to finding out whom Negi was in love with?
> 
> LOL i got trolled very bad.



he did that to us so that IF , IF he decides to make a sequel everyone would HAVE to read it


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 12, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> Yeah, most of those pairings don't have dozens of chapters of development, other characters blatantly supporting them as a couple, and * a tongue kiss between them*
> 
> Good lord...


Hundreds of chapters and it STILL hasn't sunk in for you that Akamatsu does all this fanservice/yuri/ecchi stuff merely for shits and giggles. 



Koori said:


> Search for his twits, it should be there.


You mean tweets. And not all of us have twitter and can read Japanese.



mailer-daemon said:


> Ken should've placed the manga in hiatus instead of rushing the ending imo.


This. Just fucking this. I would have been fine waiting a while if Akamatsu needed a break to rest and/or plan the manga's conclusion.

I re-read the final chapter again and it's really sunk in now just how terrible this ending really is. What is with the time travel stuff? What happened to Fate? Why did the Lifemaker have Nagi's face? Did it possess him? Who was that woman that was the Lifemaker originally? Shit, who or just what exactly is the Lifemaker? What happened to Tsukuyomi? What happened to Arika? Takamichi? Godel? Anya? Takane? Mei? Fate's girls? Kagetaro? Master of the Gravekeeper?s Palace? Filius Zect? Emily? Collette? Beatrix? The treasure hunters Nodoka was friends with? Why did Chisame get an ending that completely undermines all of her character development thus far? Who did Negi actually like? How did the final battle against the Lifemaker actually go down? What's this about Evangeline liking someone? What about all the back story and history within this manga? There's so much more here to be covered.

For a rushed as fuck ending, Akamatsu did an excellent job. But an ending like this within the larger context of the rest of the manga, this ending was just awful. Especially when around the mid point of the magic world arc it was announced that the manga was still only half way done. Though I could tell that there were moments during the last 30-40 chapters or so that Akamatsu was slipping a bit. Ignoring most of Setsuna-Tsukuyomi's fight and Tatsumiya-Poyo fight, for instance. But I never imagined he would resort to this.

Why would Akamatsu spit in the face of his loyal fans? Fans that have been following his manga with great interest for many years now? Particularly when many of us (such as myself) are financially invested in his work and paying *HIS* bills by buying the volumes. It's like he desperately wanted to end the manga for reasons unknown to us beyond unconfirmed rumors about caring for his new kid. As far as I'm concerned, he owes the fandom an explanation for this rubbish ending. Akamatsu is too good of a mangaka to let things finish in a rushed fashion with so many loose ends. What the fuck happened exactly?


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 12, 2012)

Eh, I'm willing to give him the benefit of the doubt and wait for a sequel/spinoff.


----------



## Koori (Mar 12, 2012)

For doing such awesome series and Love Hina, Akamatsu deserves all the credit of the world.

Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to try guessing who Negi likes. No, Endless Mike, it's not Chachamaru, sorry


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 12, 2012)

For the series as a whole, perhaps. For this ending, no. I just can't stand the difference in quality between the overall and this last bit. It's just ughhh.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 12, 2012)

Koori said:


> For doing such awesome series and Love Hina, Akamatsu deserves all the credit of the world.
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to try guessing who Negi likes. No, Endless Mike, it's not Chachamaru, sorry



Leaves her for me, then


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 12, 2012)

Finding Negi's father, which was probably the biggest, hugest plot point in the entire manga?

Done off-panel.

OMG the trolling. Fuck you Akamatsu.


----------



## TigerTwista (Mar 12, 2012)

Honestly I'm in agreement with everyone else there are waaaaayyy too many lose ends for this manga to just stop right there.  Granted yes he says there would be a sequel/spinoff but who's to say that it won't wind up focusing on something or someone completely new and well we still wouldn't get our answers....i'm pretty sure a lot of people would rage at that point lol.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 12, 2012)

Sequel will be about the adventures of Chamo in weasel land. 

Also love how Chisame's ending is basically her becoming a fucking loser that trolls the internet.


----------



## Markness (Mar 12, 2012)

Chisame's ending was the most demure by far. I liked her (I got a thing for girls with glasses) but in the end, it looks she just couldn't fully embrace magic and wanted to go back to being a "normal".


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 13, 2012)

What are you talking about?  Chisame's development was probably one of the most developed out of the girls except Yue, Nodoka, Setsuna, and Chachamaru.   She outright hated even thinking about Negi at the beginning and heavily denied the existance of magic to being Negi's advisor and using magic herself.

And that ending, I wouldn't say she got screwed.   As far as we know, she was bored with the internet or was working the late shift with the space agency.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 13, 2012)

She looks about two minutes away from slitting her wrists, tbh. What a depressing end to my favorite character in the story.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 13, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Sequel will be about the adventures of Chamo in weasel land.
> 
> Also love how Chisame's ending is basically her becoming a fucking loser that trolls the internet.



Only person I wouldn't mind be trolled by.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> She looks about two minutes away from slitting her wrists, tbh. What a depressing end to my favorite character in the story.



All the more likely Chisame could be the one.   

Out of all the other girls, she is the one visibly without the happy ending.   Yet in the alternate future, she was alongside Negi.   So if we do see a continuation or spin-offs, it's possible she gets rescued.

Of course, I'm trying be the optimist.   Because if Ken isn't going to rescue her......well she sure did get the short end of the stick.  Who knows, maybe Ken did that to for the Naru haters who didn't want a repeat?


----------



## Markness (Mar 13, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> What are you talking about?  Chisame's development was probably one of the most developed out of the girls except Yue, Nodoka, Setsuna, and Chachamaru.   She outright hated even thinking about Negi at the beginning and heavily denied the existance of magic to being Negi's advisor and using magic herself.



True, she did warm up to Negi and used magic but that didn't stop her from expressing disdane for it at times and still considered herself a mundane. I didn't mean to say she was a bad character. I like her more than most of the class.


----------



## TigerTwista (Mar 13, 2012)

I agree Chisame was definitely one of my favorites but didn't it mention though that she did helped out from behind the scenes occasionally?


----------



## Platinum (Mar 13, 2012)

The ending was shit. That's all that needs to be said.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 13, 2012)

Platinum said:


> The ending was shit. That's all that needs to be said.





I agree about Chisame, she was one of the most focused on characters, especially in the Magic World, she basically took over as Asuna. A shame, but then again I noticed Ken had a tendency of throwing characters to the sidelines to focus on the others(like Nodoka, she was the first to confess and overall one of the most important, with the artifacts and stuff, but in the last chapters she was basically pulled down to the twins level).

And while it's understandable with such a large cast he should just skip all the "who Negi likes" comedic stuff and use those last chapters to explain everyones future in several pannels with their own mini-stories, rather then this one-pannel game-like shit.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 13, 2012)

I look like that Chisame in-between browsing interesting things. ._.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 13, 2012)

YFW Negi basically gives Chisame a pity paycheck every month as an "advisor" when in reality she sits at home all day posting on 4chan.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 13, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> YFW Negi basically gives Chisame a pity paycheck every month as an "advisor" when in reality she sits at home all day posting on 4chan.



Why would she be posting on 4chan, wouldn't she use 2chan ? 

This is how stupid Ghost is .


----------



## TigerTwista (Mar 13, 2012)

she trolls both


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 13, 2012)

Chisame on 4/2chan?

"The 4 eyes ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) came to my house and confessed to me.LOOOOL!!!!"


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 13, 2012)

Charcan said:


> I look like that Chisame in-between browsing interesting things. ._.


Really? I imagined you more as someone smiling mischievously during half the stuff you post.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 13, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Really? I imagined you more as someone smiling mischievously during half the stuff you post.



Half is too much, but I can't believe the Internet faces I make sometimes.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, your set does give off a certain impression.


----------



## Kira-chan (Mar 14, 2012)

Ah well.  I would have liked a better conclusion, but it was fun while it lasted.  Thanks for a great series Akamastu, and especially for introducing me to one of my all time favorite characters Evangeline AK McDowell.


----------



## Darth (Mar 14, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Finding Negi's father, which was probably the biggest, hugest plot point in the entire manga?
> 
> Done off-panel.
> 
> OMG the trolling. Fuck you Akamatsu.



This. Fucking this. Fucking trolliest shit I have ever seen in a manga.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah, that was a major cop out.

Just watch Ken making a 1-shot, where Negi find Nagi on some beach having lengthy vacation, siping on a Mai Thai.


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 14, 2012)

A bit late to the party, but I will say this: it was disappointing, but I just didn't realize how disappointing.  We knew for a while that things were going to be wrapped up suddenly due to personal reasons on the author's part.  Fair enough.  I just didn't figure that a time skip would be used to resolve the main conflict offscreen.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's kind of like that movie _We're Back_ where the kids' parental issues were resolved offscreen despite forming the backbone of their characterization.  It just wasn't too too bad in that case because the kids weren't the main characters and because their personal issues weren't the main plot of the movie.

Here it's just plain awkward to see what was a driving motivation of the main character, which was linked to the main plot, get handled so clumsily.

I know that there's a chance of a spinoff or a midquel to explain things, but the problem with this lies in the fact that we know how it ends.  The potential dramatic tension is hugely evaporated with this knowledge.  It's like watching the _Star Wars_ prequels: we already have a damn good idea of what's going to happen.  It's different from expecting a happy ending because it's a shonen, as while we expected a happy ending, there was still quite a bit of tension that lay in what the happy ending would entail for the characters.

Here, we know the ending.  We know everyone's fine.  We know Nagi survived safe and sound.  We know the Lifemaker has been defeated, whatever that means.

It's just pretty disappointing.

I guess it wouldn't be as bad if some room for a sequel had been left.  A cliffhanger ending or something just so that fans would be left salivating while Akamatsu dealt with the things going on in his life before returning to the project (similar to _Shaman King_, which, while flawed, got a somewhat decent resolution years later).  It'd be disappointing, but at least it wouldn't feel like a total cop-out.


----------



## PPsycho (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree with the last bit there ^. But I think Ken did it this way because he isn't quite sure himself if he will be making a sequel, or a spinoff, so he made this ending that have both the potential of being continued and not- hence the Nagi out of nowhere part, because if it's a real end without any continuations, he had to resolve it one way or another, since it was Negi's main goal all the time. 

But that hurts both the sides, because if it will be an end, it's still bad. If there will be a sequel we won't be as happy about it, as you said, knowing the conclusion.

Oh well, see you guys in another threads. Maybe one day we'll meet again in an Akamatsu one


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 14, 2012)

Realize this Akamatsu...KISHIMOTO wrote a better father/son reunion than you.


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 14, 2012)

I lurked couples of MSN forum discussions, and there is something got me curious...why most of MSN fans think that Makie won?


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 14, 2012)

I think due to her future.
"While gaining the frenetic support of her male students and colleagues, she is still focused on Negi.She looks forward to going up on days off in order to meet with her friends and Negi."

I think it's because Negi isn't counted as a mere friend as well Makie still being focused on him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 14, 2012)

Also, she kept calling Nagi "father"...which gives the impression that she and Negi were dating or something, although that's not clear at all.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 14, 2012)

Rokudaime said:


> I lurked couples of MSN forum discussions, and there is something got me curious...why most of MSN fans think that Makie won?


I've been wondering about this too.

I can't see her and Negi as a couple. There was hardly any connection between them during the series. But hopefully we'll find out who he likes later.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 14, 2012)

Makie stared at his junk once in the baths. How's that for a connection?


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 14, 2012)

MSN ending made Mass Effect 3s look good


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 14, 2012)

I've been seeing that comparison all over the internet.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 14, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Also, she kept calling Nagi "father"...which gives the impression that she and Negi were dating or something, although that's not clear at all.



Well she freaked out a bit TOO much when she called him father.
Chapter 81 is out

Also she was noted the be majorly panicking twice in relation to Nagi by Saotome and Yue.

Well at least I can see how they got the thought.


----------



## Koori (Mar 14, 2012)

Makie also helped out Negi a great deal in Mundus Magicus. And did you guys see the cover for volume 37? She is in front of everyone else, and in the last chapter she's in the middle of the group of girls that come to meet with Negi and Yue.

It isn't like that really means something, but no one here should forget that Makie is, along with some others, one of the girls that is most infatuated with Negi.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 14, 2012)

Well, there's also the fact Makie's won hella popularity polls throughout the manga despite not having much spotlight. I think she won the first three popularity polls, iirc...so there's some fanboy projection there too.


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 14, 2012)

Just reading some comments regarding MSN final chapter at RandomC, and one of the comments got my attention. I just have to post here and let you guys see it.



> *WARNING: This post contains high amounts of speculation and words. If you like neither, please avoid reading this.*
> 
> Actually, I do believe there are enough hints to indicate who won in the final chapter and because of what Asuna said.
> 
> ...



I am speechless.


----------



## Koori (Mar 14, 2012)

It's not like choosing one changes the whole story, so it could be any, any of the girls that fell in love with Negi.

But cmon. Seeing his crotch; being close to him almost all times; that "nice to meet you, Father", she being in front of everyone else in the cover of the latest released volume... etc. Makie won.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 14, 2012)

Everyone is just kidding themselves.

Fate won.


----------



## Koori (Mar 14, 2012)

> Makie: You got your name remembered by Father, Yue-chan! That's so unfair-!
> 
> Yue: Stop it, Makie-san-! And stop panicking!



Do you need more proofs?


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 14, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Everyone is just kidding themselves.
> 
> Fate won.



Nah.Sextum won.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 14, 2012)

You guys are speculating on who Negi chose. Let's just wait and hope to God a sequel or spinoff of some sort is released.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 14, 2012)

Makie? _Makie?!?_

Nuuuuuuuuuuu~


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 14, 2012)

Keep dreaming. We'll never get a sequel. Just endless shitty anime OAVs.


----------



## Koori (Mar 14, 2012)

I would like to greatly disagree with your statement. Read Evangeline's epilogue, then read Akamatsu's last two updates on his twitter. A spinoff is on the way, and anyone here already should have seen that coming.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 14, 2012)

He just wrote that so angry otaku won't hunt him down for a shitty ending.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 14, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Keep dreaming. We'll never get a sequel. Just endless shitty anime OAVs.



If Negima gets a comprehensive, uninterrupted and flawless animation, the world ends.

Akamatsu knows, and has been taking measures.


----------



## Koori (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't try to mitigate what you just said.

And I liked the ending, so your argument is invalid.

All the made up statements trying to find a reason to explain this rushed but good ending fall under its own weight: because he's ill, because of his daughter, because he ran out of ideas, because he's tired... such amount of bullshit people can spit out of their mouths.

In the end he never once wanted to retire and is already working on his next project... or sequel.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 14, 2012)

There is a certain logic of Makie winning with her brother being there.   But if she won, I highly doubt her brother would've gone and said, "Hey I know you, you're the guy from TV!"

So she didn't win, that much is for certain.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 14, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> There is a certain logic of Makie winning with her brother being there.   But if she won, I highly doubt her brother would've gone and said, "Hey I know you, you're the guy from TV!"
> 
> So she didn't win, that much is for certain.



Thank goodness!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 14, 2012)

Koori said:


> In the end he never once wanted to retire and is already working on his next project... or sequel.



Why bother with a sequel immediately after he ends MSN when he could've just continued on with the manga? 

Yeah...really makes sense. We're not getting a sequel anytime soon, that's for sure.



> If Negima gets a comprehensive, uninterrupted and flawless animation, the world ends.
> 
> Akamatsu knows, and has been taking measures.



The shittier the adaptation, the safer the world is. 

And in the end...it's Chachamaru that gets daily orgasms from Negi, so she won even if she lost.


----------



## Koori (Mar 14, 2012)

So who do you suggest?  Negi confessed after the graduation, and the developments in the  epilogue are 7 years ahead.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 14, 2012)

Akamatsu trolled everyone and Negi confessed to a girl that wasn't even in his class.


----------



## Koori (Mar 14, 2012)

Asuna wishes to have an exchange of opinions with you.


----------



## White Rook (Mar 14, 2012)

Koori said:


> ..., then read Akamatsu's last two updates on his twitter.


Can you tell what do they say?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 14, 2012)

Koori said:


> Asuna wishes to have an exchange of opinions with you.



Anya ending confirmed.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 14, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Akamatsu trolled everyone and Negi confessed to a girl that wasn't even in his class.



I used to entertain that thought.

Then thought Akamatsu wouldn't have the balls for it.


----------



## Koori (Mar 14, 2012)

White Rook said:


> Can you tell what do they say?



Boy, didn't we already post everything here? Anyway...


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://twitter.com/#!/KenAkamatsu/statuses/177359925922635776



> "I've just finished drawing the final chapter of Negima (Chapter 355)! Thank you for all your support over these past nine years. =ʕ◕̀ᴥ◕́ʔ=... I certainly have no intention of retiring, so look forward to my next work or sequel(?)"






I hope this is the last time I have to do this.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 14, 2012)

Ero-novelist Motoko spin-off confirmed.


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 14, 2012)

Well, I have read, that the Anime of Negima wasn?t really good, because it has an anime ending. 
So my question is, why Akamatsu hasn?t announcended about a new anime-series ? *g*


----------



## White Rook (Mar 14, 2012)

Koori said:


> Boy, didn't we already post everything here? Anyway...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Yes, I have seen that one, but you said last two updates, so where is the other one?


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 14, 2012)

Koori said:


> So who do you suggest?  Negi confessed after the graduation, and the developments in the  epilogue are 7 years ahead.



Given the character commentaries:


Yue and Nodoka didn't win (by what was said in Yue's commentary of "first love being shattered").

Makie is chasing Negi (which means she didn't get chosen).

Chisame  (Someone forgot to post show the advisor comment on the previous page.  )

Chachamaru very likely still gets "wound" up everyday (by Negi?)

Eva still had a thing for Nagi.

Ayaka didn't win and merely supported Negi from the side.

Asuna - well nothing there.

Konoka and Setsuna (see below)

All in all, it was left ambiguous. 

But honestly, I have to question Konoka and Setsuna's commentary, while it heavily implies the two married (and the picture having Setsuna princess-carry Konoka), I have to question the timing of the marriage happening after Konoka freeing Negi's village.  So could this be a mislead and she actually married Negi?

With Chacha still being "wound" up, I couldn't discount her being the one.

And I still question Chisame's outcome.   Clipped spoilers only pointed out the internet recluse thing, but yet it mentions she is still highly regarded by Negi and in a powerful position of ISSDA.   Which means she isn't entirely withdrawn from the real world.   So I wouldn't discount her at all as a candidate.

Well thats my viewpoint of things at least.


----------



## Koori (Mar 14, 2012)

White Rook said:


> Yes, I have seen that one, but you said last two updates, so where is the other one?



Nah, this is actually the other one. The first is just he talking about his social life.


----------



## White Rook (Mar 14, 2012)

Talking about the the things Akamatsu has said, do you remember the time he said that Negima will likely reach 400 chapters? (I don't remember the exact quote, but it is easy to find some info on it by googling.) I think he said it in 2010. Since it has been around 1-2 years but the plot itself hasn't progressed so much during this time and he likely had plans on how to end the manga. Still, he mentioned 400 chapters. 

This is one of the reasons why I think that the manga ended because of some unexpected circumstances.


----------



## Koori (Mar 14, 2012)

Actually no. By "likely" he meant it could reach that number or that it could not. Otherwise he would have said something more direct.

You ougth to take anything that is said with the word "likely" inside with a grain of salt, from anyone and from any place where that word can be read.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 14, 2012)

He probably simply got sick of the manga when he realized he wasted 17 volumes in the fucking magical world. 

I can't wait to see what manga he'll come up with next that has a female protagonist that looks like Naru, though.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 14, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He probably simply got sick of the manga when he realized he wasted 17 volumes in the fucking magical world.
> 
> I can't wait to see what manga he'll come up with next that has a female protagonist that looks like Naru, though.



Maybe she'll be the one getting into perverted antics, for a change.

Oh right he already played around with that idea at the end of Love Hina.


----------



## stream (Mar 14, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Keep dreaming. We'll never get a sequel. Just endless shitty anime OAVs.



And if we complain too much, we'll get an OAV with Negi jacking off on Asuna's sleeping body and everybody getting melted into primordial soup by the robot girl while EVA is attacking the human race. Amirite?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 14, 2012)

stream said:


> And if we complain too much, we'll get an OAV with Negi jacking off on Asuna's sleeping body and everybody getting melted into primordial soup by the robot girl while EVA is attacking the human race. Amirite?



Giant Chachazero Units or no deal.


----------



## Koori (Mar 14, 2012)

What's with you and this Chacha outbreak?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 14, 2012)

Koori said:


> What's with you and this Chacha outbreak?



Me? I always liked her.


----------



## Koori (Mar 14, 2012)

Charcan said:


> Me? I always liked her.



I know that, but think about the rest, for god sakes.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 14, 2012)

Koori said:


> I know that, but think about the rest, for god sakes.



I was also long expecting the return of Dark Nodoka. 

Now I have all the time in the world to think about the rest of the gargantuan cast.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 14, 2012)

Just read the ending... Just terrible.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 15, 2012)

Charcan said:


> I look like that Chisame in-between browsing interesting things.



Strangely enough, that's the exact expression I have on my face when I read certain OBD posts


----------



## TigerTwista (Mar 15, 2012)

Chisame is the manga extension of ourselves when it comes to certain things online


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 15, 2012)

So Chisame in that panel might have been reacting to the ending of Negima itself...

wow, that's pretty meta.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Mar 15, 2012)

I want a Planetes-style spin-off starring Nodoka and Yue, Akamatsu!



Endless Mike said:


> Strangely enough, that's the exact expression I have on my face when I read certain OBD posts



I know the feeling.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 15, 2012)

Charcan said:


> I want a Planetes-style spin-off starring Nodoka and Yue, Akamatsu!
> 
> 
> 
> I know the feeling.



Agree 200%.


----------



## Markness (Mar 15, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Strangely enough, that's the exact expression I have on my face when I read certain OBD posts



Same here, especially with SNK haters.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 15, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He probably simply got sick of the manga when he realized he wasted 17 volumes in the fucking magical world.
> 
> I can't wait to see what manga he'll come up with next that has a female protagonist that looks like Naru, though.


Those 17 volumes were hardly a waste.



Charcan said:


> Giant Chachazero Units or no deal.


lol



Endless Mike said:


> Strangely enough, that's the exact expression I have on my face when I read certain OBD posts


I would imagine so. 

Also, your new sig is....


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4mqBZn99Vc[/YOUTUBE]

*At 2:14+*

Haha, him flying on a sword and Malik Beam (his name) really reminded me of Rakan.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 16, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Also, your new sig is....



Just putting canon deniers in their place


----------



## vampiredude (Mar 16, 2012)

So many ties left unanswered.

As a devout fan of zazie i have been left wondering why the hell she was in mahora to  begin with, a guardian of what exactly?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 16, 2012)

Zazie literally got zero character development in 9 years of publishing. Her SISTER got more character development than her.


----------



## TigerTwista (Mar 16, 2012)

Everytime i come in here it seems like folks are opening up old wounds or putting salt on them lol.  But yea i have to agree with the zazie part


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 17, 2012)

Demon World spinoff is actually looking possible...


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 17, 2012)

Why the fuck can't people make good endings anymore?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 21, 2012)

What happened to Fate?

Seriously, the guy was just... Left out. He was featured so much in the previous arc and now he's just like in the background. 

Eh, my guess is that he probably got involved with one of the girls... 

I also thought that this series left out something that would've been highly interesting to touch on, which is the whole Demon world and demons. I really hate how that was never touched on. There could've been an epic arc centered around that place.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 21, 2012)

At least the manga ending is 100 times better than the movie ending... I just watch it... and.... arg


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 21, 2012)

^ There's an ending even worse than this?

Well, now that I think about it, it's not just Fate....

There's also the problem with unanswered questions about a couple other things.... 

Albireo's past is still a mystery. 

What in the hell has Nagi exactly been doing all this time? What did Nagi mean when he told Negi to end everything by finding and killing him? Was he just actually fucking around? His appearance in the ending was so anti climatic... It was just like... "Yea, he's there and it's awright" and that's it. It completely ignores whatever he said to Negi in the previous arc. Seriously, when I saw that, I thought we were inevitably gonna be shown an epic final battle between the two. Instead, we get an ending where everybody's all cool and happy like they've smoked some weed.

And, what was it that exactly killed Negi in the future where Asuna woke up late? What was the point in even really showing that, if it wasn't gonna be answered in the first place?

And of course... Negi's love, which was done on purpose I guess.

I don't play Mass Effect 3 but this is one bad ending.


----------



## urca (Mar 21, 2012)

What about Negi's mom?


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 21, 2012)

For those of you late to "party", we're all crossing our fingers in hopes that Akamatsu does some sort of sequel/spinoff or something to fix this super rushed ending that is full of holes.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 22, 2012)

He might even do what was done for BAA and start a new manga that completely retcons the ending


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 22, 2012)

Or not


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 22, 2012)

^He had better do something to fix this mess.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 23, 2012)

I think this may sed some light as to why the ending was the way it was


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 23, 2012)

^Thanks for sharing. But it's nothing more than speculation for now.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 24, 2012)

That to me explains it nicely, too much bureaucracy and government regulations forced Ken's hand and he had to cut the story short.    Which is what's practically going on in America too.

All because they want their money and punishing "the villians" instead of actually solving the issue.


----------



## urca (Mar 24, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> He might even do what was done for BAA and start a new manga that completely retcons the ending



BAA?what's this,a manga?
Gimme the full name please.


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 24, 2012)

urca said:


> BAA?what's this,a manga?
> Gimme the full name please.



Perhaps, he means "Battle Angel Alita"


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 24, 2012)

^Yep      .


----------



## Kirito (Mar 24, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> I think this may sed some light as to why the ending was the way it was



If this is why Ken ended MSN, then I'm all for it. I dunno if anybody noticed, but the latest legislative creations lately have loopholes to PROTECT businesses. This new law Japan is pushing for approval is just one of them. It's just like the same old 30% of your earned money goes to the government, but only 0 - 10% of business income goes.


----------



## dream (Mar 24, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> I think this may sed some light as to why the ending was the way it was



Ah, if this is the reason for the ending being the way it is I can live with it.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 24, 2012)

Providing Ken is going to continue Negima as a new title.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 11, 2012)

Negima review of final chapters:


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 11, 2012)

Mandatory Chachamaru love, as expected


----------



## White Rook (Apr 27, 2012)

Cover of volume 38:


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 27, 2012)

All grown up.   

Well Nodoka sure looks good compared to the others and actually looks different like an adult would.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 27, 2012)

Where's Wally?


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 27, 2012)

That cover is quite nice.

I'm still waiting for Akamatsu to retcon that ending though.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 27, 2012)

We all are


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 27, 2012)

White Rook said:


> Cover of volume 38:



Well now we know Tsukuyomi didn't just die and get thrown into a common grave.

Satanic goat skull mercenary is throwing a V sign, Emily's group and Fate's girls are there too.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 28, 2012)

And isn't that Herman Graf in the upper left corner? Well we did hope that he will reappear


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 28, 2012)

Yeah most of the cast, I had a bit of trouble finding chamo


----------



## Ender (Apr 28, 2012)

wtf yo, negi's mom isnt in the picture


----------



## stream (Apr 28, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> wtf yo, negi's mom isnt in the picture



Yeah, I find jarring how Negi spends so much time looking for his father, and we only learn by chance what happened to his mother... And whether she is alive or dead, meh, who cares...?


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 28, 2012)

Hopefully more will be revealed later *sequel please*


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 28, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> wtf yo, negi's mom isnt in the picture



Thought she was dead?


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 28, 2012)

^Son, are you trolling?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 28, 2012)

^actually I dont recall them saying anything about here, its like the user above said she was kind of just thrown there and never heard from again


----------



## Markness (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice cover. It's really mindblowing to see how big the cast was and even the ones who didn't get as much focus as 3-A still got decent amounts of development.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 29, 2012)

^maybe if he put as much effort into the ending as he did that cover there would not be so many complaints


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 29, 2012)

^ we all know why that happened.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 1, 2012)

Because he likes to make his fanbase suffer.


----------



## Akabara Strauss (May 5, 2012)

So still no news on whether we'll get a retcon or a sequel or anything?


----------



## Basilikos (May 5, 2012)

I fear that we may have to wait a year or more for Akamatsu to release anything else for Negima.


----------



## Akabara Strauss (May 5, 2012)

Oh Shit, any news from him would be nice after that fiasco of an ending.


----------



## Basilikos (May 5, 2012)

Indeed.

Despite the extremely rushed ending loaded with plot holes, I still plan to buy the entire manga. I've already got the first 16 volumes or so.


----------



## Akabara Strauss (May 5, 2012)

Yeah we were all expecting a great final arc from him and all we got was 3 chapters of hell. 

I have the magic world arc volumes, the earlier ones are difficult to find here at where I live.


----------



## Basilikos (May 5, 2012)

You can buy them from Amazon or Right Stuf if you can't find them in bookstores where you live.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 5, 2012)

I'm not hoping for a sequel.

A retcon would work better for me. I usually hate retcons, but in this case, I'd be willing to accept it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 5, 2012)

According to him, he already had two planned endings  one for the terrible ending and one for the even more terrible movie ending 

To expect anything more out of him is pushing it


----------



## Basilikos (May 5, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> According to him, he already had two planned endings  one for the terrible ending and one for the even more terrible movie ending
> 
> To expect anything more out of him is pushing it


There were a few things in the final chapters that hinted at sequel/spinoff material. But we'll see I guess.

Though it is true that mangaka seem so lazy these days. Hagiwara, Togashi, Kyujyo, Takaya, and now Yagi and Akamatsu as well. Rushed endings and/or slower than molasses releases everywhere.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 5, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Because he likes to make his fanbase suffer.



He'll never beat the OBD at that


----------



## Markness (May 6, 2012)

Akabara Strauss said:


> Yeah we were all expecting a great final arc from him and all we got was 3 chapters of hell.
> 
> I have the magic world arc volumes, the earlier ones are difficult to find here at where I live.



I have all the volumes released in English so far. The bookstores that are still around where I live have more or less the entire manga. Surprisingly, the Hastings and Barnes and Noble have more than any of the speciality comic stores I've been to! Also, I have read to get the omnibus versions instead of the single volumes of the earlier arcs since the new translations are said to be better. I've seen some comparisons and it seems to be the case. I still have the single volumes of the earlier volumes but I might replace them with the omnibus versions in due time.


----------



## Basilikos (May 6, 2012)

^That will take a while since the big volumes tend to release so damn slowly. 

Wouldn't getting rid of the regular volumes pretty much be a waste of your money?


----------



## Markness (May 6, 2012)

I have some ways to bypass chunking out a lot of money. I can usually scrounge up a lot of instore credit at certain places (It's been very helpful, trust me) and for a good while, my friend would literally want to spend his social security money for other people! He also gets a lot of money sent from his birth mom and he has told me he wants to spend on others because he feels if he kept it all, he'd spend it all on food!

EDIT: I also meant to say just the omnibus volumes of the earlier arcs. No way would I get rid of the regular volumes, especially the Mahora Arc, early Magic World, and when Kodansha USA picked up the series.


----------



## hcheng02 (May 13, 2012)

Hey I have a question for you guys. You know the Negima Ending Anime Movie that Ken Akamatsu made? Near the end, all the girls graduate from middle school and they sing their graduation song, right? I have 3 questions.

1. Is that a real traditional Japanese graduation song, or did they just make it up for the movie?

2. What is the name of the song?

3. Does anyone have a copy of the song I can ddl?


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 17, 2012)

Negima 38 is out. From Hata on Animesuki:



> -- before anyone ask, total 102 "people" on the cover
> -- while Arika is not in the cover, she is at the back cover.
> -- in author's words, picture as detective Yue, Ken says:
> -- with anime ending B Ken just felt it was time to TEMPORARY end it.
> ...





> -- in the last? big Negima dojin meet, "The 10th day of Library Island Closure" at Kawasaki. one of the dojin put up by well known Negima blog catmania will have 10 Q&A with Akamatsu, questions including what is Negima trying to convey to the readers, what now is there for Negima, what is the theme of Negima, and who is the final partner of Negi?
> 
> -- while Ken give his permissions for this email exchanges to be published, the fanzine will hit the Negima event May 20th. Ken's assistant Max also contributes.



Should be noted that just because the question is being asked, Ken may not even give us an answer.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 17, 2012)

> Temporary means Negima might be revived sometime in the future.







> what Chao shown are just one of the many PARALLEL UNIVERSE ENDING





> there are many puzzles in the story, to fully explain it might take 100+books.



Biting more than you can chew?


----------



## Gene (May 17, 2012)

100 books? Sure, Ken.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 17, 2012)

100 books to lead to another disappointing end?


----------



## Endless Mike (May 17, 2012)

Wow, that's good news


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Basilikos (May 18, 2012)

Good news indeed. 

Though I don't think Akamatsu need create 100 volumes when the current ending can be simply retconned. Then, all questions, lose ends, and anything else can be fully addressed in as few 10 or so more volumes to properly conclude everything IMO.


----------



## Markness (May 18, 2012)

This is certainly good news but I wouldn't want 100 more volumes. I wouldn't want to see Negima get dragged out and waiting for a new Gunnm or Berserk chapter is maddening enough these days. Still, it's a sweet taste to hear something like this.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 18, 2012)

Well, we knew Ken was hinting at continuing Negima not too long ago, but this seems like it's going to be likely.  Providing another project doesn't grab his attention and he delays it.

And should've suspected they use the Parallel Universe.   Seems like Ken is likely going to put all the Negima's (the animes, the mangas, the live action) in one universe, like what we got with the Gundam animes.

Be interesting how he will end up starting it up again and where the branching would occur?   I'd most likely suspect Asuna's departure, but then again he might recon some of the Magic World too. 


Oh well, lets see what's to come.


----------



## Kirito (May 18, 2012)

Damn right it has to.

Except that Negi better not have any powerups now ... maybe ingenuity with his techs.

Or a gaiden for each 3-A character and some others that matter, with a volume each at least.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 18, 2012)

Esomark said:


> This is certainly good news but I wouldn't want 100 more volumes. I wouldn't want to see Negima get dragged out and waiting for a new Gunnm or Berserk chapter is maddening enough these days. Still, it's a sweet taste to hear something like this.



100 more volumes sounds fine to me if they all feature Cha-chan 



Tyrannos said:


> Well, we knew Ken was hinting at continuing Negima not too long ago, but this seems like it's going to be likely.  Providing another project doesn't grab his attention and he delays it.
> 
> And should've suspected they use the Parallel Universe.   Seems like Ken is likely going to put all the Negima's (the animes, the mangas, the live action) in one universe, like what we got with the Gundam animes.
> 
> ...



And then we get a multiversal being


----------



## Basilikos (May 18, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> And then we get a multiversal being


Multiversal Chachamaru?


----------



## Markness (May 18, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> 100 more volumes sounds fine to me if they all feature Cha-chan



What if Ken "researched" Fembot Central and saw how her "damaged" pic drew in some acclaim? Is that why you don't have an account there?


----------



## Tyrannos (May 18, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> And then we get a multiversal being



Hate to say it, but it's possible.   

Q:  Where did Nagi and Erica go? 
A:  A parallel universe!  

Worst case is Negima turning into Sliders and Negi traveling to the different universes.   Then again, it would be interesting to run into Evil Haruna again wouldn't it?


----------



## dream (May 18, 2012)

I'm not sure if I like the idea of more MSN after Ken ruined the ending the way he did.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 18, 2012)

Esomark said:


> What if Ken "researched" Fembot Central and saw how her "damaged" pic drew in some acclaim? Is that why you don't have an account there?



That site is full of disgusting degenerates and 99% of the stuff they post/write is repulsive. I have standards, you know 



Tyrannos said:


> Hate to say it, but it's possible.
> 
> Q:  Where did Nagi and Erica go?
> A:  A parallel universe!
> ...



Isn't there already a CLAMP manga a premise like that?


----------



## Basilikos (May 18, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> That site is full of disgusting degenerates and 99% of the stuff they post/write is repulsive. I have standards, you know


Pfft.

Please, Mike.

We all know you're an admin of their forums.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 18, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> Isn't there already a CLAMP manga a premise like that?



Not sure of a CLAMP manga, but wouldn't be surprised.   Hopefully Ken will do something we won't expect.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 18, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Pfft.
> 
> Please, Mike.
> 
> We all know you're an admin of their forums.



If I was I'd delete the damn place


----------



## Basilikos (May 18, 2012)

Sure.

After backing up all those pics, fanfics, and videos first, I bet.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 18, 2012)

99% of everything they post/link to is trash.


----------



## Xelloss (May 18, 2012)

I ki da miss people and en jokes


----------



## PPsycho (May 18, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> Negima 38 is out. From Hata on Animesuki:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, looking forward to someone posting the Q/A, but I'm pretty sure Ken will feed us with nothing but speculation.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 18, 2012)

>Negima will continue

My reaction: 

First Toonami comes back and now Negima will continue. Things are really looking well within the future.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 18, 2012)

Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicle was the universe-hopping CLAMP manga.

Arika will be the new Yuko. That's why she's at the back of the last volume.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (May 18, 2012)

negima for a hundred more chapters  



Endless Mike said:


> 100 more volumes sounds fine to me if they all feature Cha-chan


watch out with what you wish for, it could be a 100 chapters with quartum and cha-cha and we know what he'll do




Basilikos said:


> Multiversal Chachamaru?



if such madness happens then it is obvious mike is ken


----------



## Platinum (May 19, 2012)

Lol i like how he is calling this ending an alternate timeline. Confirmed that rushed the ending like a friend.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 19, 2012)

I like how Yue is made to be the one calling out the mess.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 19, 2012)

So both endings are alternate timelines and not the real one? WTF


----------



## PPsycho (May 19, 2012)

That was kinda pulled out of his ass, considering we heard about the alternate timelines in those last chapters, while normally Ken is great at foreshadowing.


----------



## Platinum (May 19, 2012)

It's an asspull and he's not even trying to hide it.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 19, 2012)

The Bite of the She-Wolf said:


> I like how Yue is made to be the one calling out the mess.



Yue is cool


----------



## Tyrannos (May 19, 2012)

Platinum said:


> It's an asspull and he's not even trying to hide it.



Of course he's not.  Ken obviously wanted to end the manga and get away from that publishing company.

But he obviously cares for the manga in wanting to go back and do it properly.


----------



## Markness (May 19, 2012)

The fact he's continuing makes me forgive the rushed ending. I was originally just glad atleast everyone was more or less fine but it did leave one hungry for more after some time not seeing any new Negima, especially with the dangling loose ends. Glad to see that things are looking up.


----------



## Basilikos (May 19, 2012)

We need more feats from the Lifemaker.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 19, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> We need more feats from the Lifemaker.



He was off-paneled.

It's a confirmed scientific fact that you can't be off-paneled and keep your cred unless it was at the hands of Squirrel Girl.


----------



## Basilikos (May 19, 2012)

He wasn't off paneled. 

Akamatsu just hasn't shown us the fight yet.


----------



## Akabara Strauss (May 19, 2012)

Finally some news. I admit I doubted Ken after that fiasco but I'm willing to give him a chance to make up for it. Don't disappoint Ken.


----------



## Markness (May 19, 2012)

As long as there's more Eva, Chisame (Them glasses ), Ku Fei, Mana, and badassery from Rakan, I'll be a happy man.


----------



## vanhellsing (May 20, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> We need more feats from the Lifemaker.



This or more emphasis for the demons and the demon world


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 20, 2012)

Esomark said:


> As long as there's more Eva, Chisame (Them glasses ), Ku Fei, Mana, and *badassery from Rakan,* I'll be a happy man.



Definitely this. 

After the manga is actually over, there really needs to be a Rakan gaiden.


----------



## Ender (Jul 16, 2012)

man no activity here  sadness....


----------



## Markness (Jul 16, 2012)

Indeed. It's only been a couple of months and I miss seeing new Negima, especially since most other current shounen manga I follow have been underwhelming.



Spartan1337 said:


> Definitely this.
> 
> After the manga is actually over, there really needs to be a Rakan gaiden.



That would be freakin' sweet. Considering his gladiator days, I'd like to see what kind of opponents he faced.


----------



## Ender (Jul 16, 2012)

its just not right without a new Negima...especially with the ending we got XD


----------



## Markness (Jul 16, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> its just not right without a new Negima...especially with the ending we got XD



Yeah, the cast really deserved much better than that, especially Chisame. She just looped back to how she was at the beginning despite how her personality brightened up considerably. She really had quite a lot of warmth under that tough exterior.


----------



## Ender (Jul 16, 2012)

^Agreed! I wasn't happy with her future at all!


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 16, 2012)

We need releases dates for that sequel.


----------



## Ender (Jul 16, 2012)

tell me about it  come on Ken


----------



## Bayloupe (Jul 16, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> We need more feats from the Lifemaker.





Esomark said:


> As long as there's *more Eva*, Chisame (Them glasses ), Ku Fei, Mana, and *badassery from Rakan*, I'll be a happy man.



These along with a damn release date.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 16, 2012)

I just wanna see the reaction of the MakiexNegi Supporters.


----------



## Ender (Jul 16, 2012)

was there a final confirmed pairing?!


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 16, 2012)

^ No, people just suspect that it happened.

Anyhow, I'm guessing it will be like 6 months (after Negima ended) for Ken to get off on his feet to start a new project.   Remember he quit his publisher and likely has to deal with legal handlings for this and that, then having to negotate with another publisher (if he's going to have printed material), talking with his webmaster to set up the Negima relaunch page.   And of course, having to plot where to relaunch the series and handle those storylines.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 16, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> was there a final confirmed pairing?!



Nope.
But they presented quite the evidence to show that Makie won Negi.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Via the epilogue, we do know that Negi did indeed confess when Asuna told him to do so. How? Nodoka and Yue both were heartbroken. Negi had promised to give Nodoka an answer when the graduation occurred, and it was this thought given to him by Yue.

On panel 4 of page 7 last chapter. One of those girls would need to be his girlfriend, because he would definitely make an introduction of his girlfriend to his father. Now that his health is better, it probably hasn?t been that long since he?s been saved. Whoops, rambled there. Sorry. These girls also seem to suggest who had gotten the closest to Negi, as evidenced by who exactly ifs in that group.

This would leave Ku Fei, Chachamaru, Nodoka, Yue, Makie, Yuna, Konoka, Chisame, and Setsuna. We?ve already eliminated Nodoka & Yue due to their endings. Let?s eliminate the rest via the same method.

Konoka & Setsuna married each other. Its a shounen manga, so they aren?t going to say that outright. Chisame instead of embracing the world around her as she was doing with Negi, has gone back to being a shut in; definitely got rejected.

This leaves Ku Fei, Chachamaru, Makie, and Yuna. I?m going to eliminate Yuna because Asuna stated that there is in fact one thing the two have in common. And I never saw it with Yuna.

So we?re down to Ku Fei, Chachamaru, and Makie. Ku Fei is eliminated by something she stated, that if she lost to Negi, she would have to marry him. However, it specifically states that they have a New Year tradition of fighting. Them having something like that wouldn?t make sense if she won.

Now then, Chachamaru & Makie are left. Fun time. This is where I can?t show anything that would put Chachamaru out. Well, except that Asuna said that the girl wasn?t someone whom she thought would go together with Negi. That?s a really flimsy excuse, especially since her epilogue does suggest that she?s always getting wound up daily.

So I?ll actually show why its Makie instead. Makie is the only one, outside of Yuna, who is not a complimentary figure to Negi. In fact, they are probably direct opposites. The only thing they are the same is what they strive to set out to do.

Makie?s epilogue also suggests that she won. She is the only girl who didn?t join the ISSA or take a position that would allow her to meet Negi on a regular basis. Remember, he?s working at ISSA, not Mahora anymore. Yet, she?s still focused into Negi and on her days off visits with her friends and Negi.

?wait, why would she be the only girl that is still going after Negi and meeting him on her days off? Especially since Nodoka of all girls, was freaking heartbroken. Yes, we could play the ?but she?s so into Negi? card, but even Ayeka decided to take a back seat. You can?t play that card. Doesn?t work. Being that she?s so in love with Negi, she would definitely be of the heartbroken type or ?I?ll follow him in the background?. She does neither. She?s goes out of her way to meet him. The only reason I know of is because she?s his girlfriend.

Okay, I admit we could play the friends with benefits card. You know Makie would nev-ahem. I mean Negi would never let that fly, he?s a proper English gentleman and all.

The fact she says ?father? and everyone?s telling her to stop panicking is just icing on the cake. Even better, is that because its Makie of all the girls, everyone will do what I originally did. ?Oh, Makie.?


----------



## Ender (Jul 16, 2012)

Thx  though my pairing didn't happen, i'm happy if it was Makie  she was 3rd on my list


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 16, 2012)

*Log in, see new posts on this thread*
*Expect some news about a sequel*
*Read the new posts*


----------



## Ender (Jul 16, 2012)

sorry Mike  i miss Negima


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 16, 2012)

Don't we all. Doesn't mean you have the right to give people false hope


----------



## Ender (Jul 16, 2012)

i know T___T


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 16, 2012)

For some reason I'm getting a feeling of a Father scolding his son between you two.


----------



## Ender (Jul 16, 2012)

-shrug- eh 


edit: the only thing i noticed against the Maki arguement is that her brother didn't recognize Negi right away. So unless they haven't announced it and are keeping it a secret for now, its a big loop hole for me.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 16, 2012)

Esomark said:


> Considering his gladiator days, I'd like to see what kind of opponents he faced.



Dragons, furries, pantywaists, etc.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 16, 2012)

i thought there was a sequel, but there wasn't so i contented myself with reading the last chapter again

im okay with makie end, and if there's anything to go by when the girls say hello to negi makie's in the middle


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 16, 2012)

Mike, did you write this?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 26, 2012)

Finally watched the reviled anime final after noticing I had it saved somewhere after all.

While on the whole it felt disjointed and flawed, I liked individual character moments. And the visual style was probably as good as it was going to get for this, compared to those dumber school shenanigans episodes from a while back.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 26, 2012)

Ugh...why resurrect this thread when we still have that horrible ending to torment us.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 27, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Mike, did you write this?



No. Looking at that person's other stories, however, I am more than a bit disturbed...


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 28, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Ugh...why resurrect this thread when we still have that horrible ending to torment us.



I felt like.

Make do.


----------



## White Rook (Oct 4, 2012)

Good news: . Now we wait to see if it is actually Negima 2.

 In the comment section the second poster claims that Akamatsu doesn't actually mention Shounen Magazine. Maybe someone who knows Japanese could clarify on this.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 4, 2012)

N-not ... getting ... my ... hopes ... up ...


----------



## Markness (Oct 5, 2012)

It's a sweet taste but yeah, not getting my hopes up. The fact his self-portrait is wearing a wizard robe and hat looks promising.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 1, 2012)

N.. Negi?


----------



## blueblip (Dec 1, 2012)

Kirito said:


> N.. Negi?


Well I'll be a spring onion's uncle...

But if ain't got no harem, he ain't the real deal


----------



## Ender (Dec 1, 2012)

NO!  I REFUSE TO BELIEVE THAT!  He's just a wanna-be ...


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 1, 2012)

Kirito said:


> N.. Negi?






*Spoiler*: __ 



Only Jack Frost I acknowledge.


----------



## Markness (Dec 1, 2012)

That was certainly bizarre. I don't see how it can't be a coincidence.


----------



## hellosquared (Dec 1, 2012)

Are you telling me that this is real and someone didn't photoshop it? Oh my god that character's so far down the uncanny valley I'm terrified.


----------



## stream (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Kirito (Aug 19, 2013)

i dunno mang. im not interested in nagi and his gay pactio kisses with rakan, eishun, and colonel sanders. 

but serious, i think this is a link from MSN to his new manga.


----------



## White Rook (Aug 19, 2013)

stream said:


> "It has been partly spoiled on the net, but it has been decided to serialize a spin-off of Mahou Sensei Negima! The title is "Mahou Sensei Negima! Ala Rubra". This time it starts after the end of the Magic world with Nagi as main character. We are currently working hard to start September this year."


I should add that this is an over a year old April Fools' joke. 

The newest series by Akamatsu is .


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 19, 2013)

Yeah, it was a joke because he just announced a new series that isn't Negima-related.

Though knowing Ken, he's likely to have cameos in the new series.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 19, 2013)

Negi for the main antagonist!


----------



## Ender (Aug 26, 2013)

the new series:

winded


----------



## Kirito (Aug 26, 2013)

first after ender to read it!

so its kotaro, setsuna, and ayaka this time.


----------



## Ender (Aug 26, 2013)

seems short


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 26, 2013)

Look on Page 2 of UQ:   Looks like Natsumi and Kotaro made some puppies.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 26, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> Look on Page 2 of UQ:   Looks like Natsumi and *Kotaro *made some puppies.



edited.

also, look at konoka. setsuna bowing down to eva makes it all the more suspicious.


----------



## Ender (Aug 26, 2013)

so i guess this means it takes place in the same universe... interesting...


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 26, 2013)

-Ender- said:


> so i guess this means it takes place in the same universe... interesting...



Well Ken hinted there was many timelines, I wouldn't be surprised he will say yes and no.  It's the continuation of the story, but which timeline?  



Kirito said:


> also, look at konoka. setsuna bowing down to eva makes it all the more suspicious.



It's Setsuna being polite and respectful as a swordswoman.

But given Konoka had a son (Jintetsu), it's pretty difficult to say that Konoka ended up with Setsuna.  Unless there was some sort of medical science that aided in her becoming a father.  And I'm doubtful we well ever learn such details.

With Negi's daughter being shown in the flashback (with lighter hair) and her tombstone mentioning that she was a "respected Biologist and Medical scientist", makes me wonder if the mother was Ako?


----------

